# Mire gondolsz most?



## Neo32 (2012 Június 29)

Arra, hogy ha az unalom fájna én már ordítanék!


----------



## Neo32 (2012 Június 29)

 Egyszer valaki megkérdezte egy száz éves bácsikától: "Hogy lehet, hogy te mindig boldog vagy?" Az öreg ezt válaszolta: "Minden reggel, amikor felébredek választhatok: Boldog legyek ma, vagy boldogtalan? . . . és én a boldogságot választom. . . "
– OSHO


<tbody>

</tbody>Kezd elegem lenni ebből a "ne aggódj, mindenre van egy bölcsesség"-szindrómából...

<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## Neo32 (2012 Június 29)

Ne félj!


Nincs mitől. Az élet gyönyörű.


Ne higgy a média hipnotikus hazugságáradatának, amely figyelmedet az élet sötét oldalára irányítja.


Higgy inkább a hópelyhek táncának, a madarak dalának, a kiskutyák minden pillanatos életünneplésének, a gyermekek mosolyának. . . Annyi mindennek hihetünk, annyi mindenben bízhatunk.


A valóság az, ami gondolataink útján kitárul előttünk!​​​


----------



## Neo32 (2012 Június 29)

Kivéve amikor regényt írunk, az nem valóságos, de néha jól esik a valóság elől elbújni egy álomvilágba. Jó, persze én most épp egy thrillert írok, de meg tudom védeni a kedvenc szereplőimet, meg tudom nekik adni az utolsó esélyt is. És világukat igazi álomvilággá varázsolhatom...


----------



## Wisi (2012 Június 29)

Arra gondolok, hogy péntek van. Fantasztikus hétvégi időjárás várható Budapesten. Végre lehet befőzni sárgabarackot. Valamint, milyen jó lenne új országban új életet kezdeni....ahol nyaralásról nem csak álmodoznom kellene...........


----------



## Neo32 (2012 Június 29)

Hát elég szomorú, hogy egyre több embernek kell elhagynia ezt a gyönyörű országot, egyre kevesebb azon emberek száma akik itthon tisztességesen meg tudnak élni, és élni is tudnak belőle.


----------



## Wisi (2012 Június 29)

Tisztesség szót már nem nagyon látom, hogy ismerik. Csak remélni tudom nem én felejtettem el mit jelent......... sajnos egy rossz, akkor nem ismert rossz döntéssel hosszú évekre elvágtam magam. Utólag pedig támogatás helyett még lehülyézve is vagyok (devizahitel).


----------



## Neo32 (2012 Június 30)

Arra, h ma megkezdem végre a blogolásomat


----------



## Ágnes8 (2012 Június 30)

Arra hogy miért kell büntetni azt aki belép 20 hozzászólással4


----------



## Ágnes8 (2012 Június 30)

Hm...Ezt én is ismerem....


----------



## Ágnes8 (2012 Június 30)

Szomorú!


----------



## Ágnes8 (2012 Június 30)

Kedves Wisi!
Erről már én is álmodoztam,és feladtam...


----------



## Ágnes8 (2012 Június 30)

Sok sikert hozzá.


----------



## Ágnes8 (2012 Június 30)

Bölcsességből nem lehet megélni.


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

Végree nyááár


----------



## imrucika (2012 Július 2)

Arra,hogy enyhülhetne már a hőség......


----------



## Aariella (2012 Július 2)

Arra gondolok,hogy beugorhatnák egy csöppet a jégszekrénybe..


----------



## Szamiani (2012 Július 5)

Fel kellene kelnem a székről


----------



## Bobó21 (2012 Július 9)

Arra, hogy lehetne már egy kis frissítő zápor


----------



## ceky (2012 Július 14)

Mérges vagzok, nem emged letölteni.


----------



## ceky (2012 Július 14)

Vajon miért?


----------



## ceky (2012 Július 14)

Megmondaná valaki?


----------



## GadMar (2012 Július 16)

Kéne inni egy teát!


----------



## Suhisuhi (2012 Július 17)

Arra gondolok,hogy milyen jó lesz egész délután írni,hogy egy csodás kottagyüjteményt szerezhessek meg!  Alig várom!!!


----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)

xd


----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)

csak még kell várni 48 órát


----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)

vagy tévedek


----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)

:idea:


----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)




----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)

kiss


----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)




----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)




----------



## scrapy (2012 Július 19)




----------



## szancsa (2012 Július 24)

Arra gondolok, hogy jaj de nehezen indul a nap, pedig még nem kell dolgozni sem mennem...


----------



## szancsa (2012 Július 24)

ja, meg, hogy fáj a fejem


----------



## Bbandi90 (2012 Július 24)

szancsa írta:


> ja, meg, hogy fáj a fejem



Errefelé front van, úgyhogy gyakori ma a fejfájás ...


----------



## Murmilla (2012 Július 25)

Arra, hogy hamarosan nyaralás...


----------



## ejcy (2012 Július 27)

sör


----------



## mgenya911 (2012 Július 28)

szenvedély ... a kolbászos kenyér .


----------



## wolfmate93 (2012 Augusztus 1)

Messze innen egy homokos tengerparton koktélt szörcsölgetve! Erre gondolok most!


----------



## Erdei Brigitta (2012 Augusztus 5)

Miert van az hogy az eletben nincs szerencseje az embernek ???Nekem minden napom szomoruan kezdodik es azon gondolkodom vajon miert nem vagyok boldog!!!


----------



## zsubóca (2012 Augusztus 7)

Mikor lesz ebéd? Éhes vagyok.


----------



## takaba (2012 Augusztus 10)

Arra gondolok, hogy milyen érdekes lenne egy női erotikus vágyakat lefestő regényt írni.


----------



## Lexiaa (2012 Augusztus 12)

csak azt szeretném tudni, hogy miért van az, hogy a munkám során mások problémáit jól el tudom intézni, de a magam gondjait nem tudom megoldani. Nekem ki segít?


----------



## pakcsi (2012 Augusztus 12)

arra gondolok idézve három éves lányomathát az titok)


----------



## dandikaa (2012 Augusztus 13)

Egy nagy szelet hideg dinnyére


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 18)

Arra gondolok amire nem is szabad


----------



## wyzaru (2012 Augusztus 19)

csiripöri koviubival


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Augusztus 21)

Arra, hogy írnom kéne valami okosat, de valahogy nem megy....


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

Arra, hogy annyi jó dolog van..


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

itt az oldalon...


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

amihez 20 értelmes hsz


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

után juthatok hozzá


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)




----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

De mi legyen


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

ez a 20?


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

és mitől lesz értelmes,


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

ha csak így írogatok,


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

és közben figyelem a számlálót?


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

Ezeknek sincs értelme,


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

de a szabálynak sincs!


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

Mit tudok még ehhez hozzátenni?


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

Lassan kifogyok a semmitmondásból.


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

És még mindíg kellene 6.


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

Már csak 5.


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

És még 20 másodpercet várni kell a két üzenet közt.


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

Kinek a szerencseszáma a 20?


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

Megjátszotta már a lottón?


----------



## csjudy (2012 Augusztus 23)

És nyert-e vele?


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Jó a módszered.


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Nekem még igen sok van hátra 20-ig.


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

De ha 20 másodperc per üzenettel számolok...


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

...figyelembe véve 2 ujjas, kifinomult gépelési technikámat...


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

nem lesz sok üresjárat a kommentek között.


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Szóval 20X13=260...


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

...szóval min. 4 és fél perc kell


----------



## Csillagvirag (2012 Augusztus 23)

Mit gondolok most?

Amint erre figyelek néma csend lesza fejemben, játszik velem az elmém?

Én is két ujjal gépelek


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

a teljes folyamat lejátszásához.


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

A gond az, hogy már kezdem unni.


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

De most vettem 1 Kindle 4-et...


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

itt meg elég sok könyv elérhető...


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

... szóval a máshol való keresgélésre szánt idő egy csekély részét itt felhasználva...


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

... gazdag adatbázishoz jutok hozzá.


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 23)

kitartás


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Úgy gondolom, megéri.


----------



## Csillagvirag (2012 Augusztus 23)

Miért nem keresel érdekes kérdéseket, amire szintén érdekes saját válasz adható?

Észer sem veszed, hogy választ is kaptál, de nem baj!

Kitartás!:..:


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Hoppá, most először voltam gyorsabb, mint 20 másodperc.


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Vagy a blogmotor figyelt fel előzmény nélküli, heveny aktivitásomra.


----------



## Csillagvirag (2012 Augusztus 23)

Már észrevetted! kiss (rendben is!)


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

De már nem sokáig kell szolgalelkűen, muszályból írogatnom.


----------



## Aariella (2012 Augusztus 23)

mire gondolsz


----------



## Csillagvirag (2012 Augusztus 23)

Gyors vagy tényleg!

(no mielőtt elrepülnék, gratulálok gyorsan!)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Nem is vettem észre, hogy mások is nyomon követik tevékenységemet.


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Köszönöm a támogatást!


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

El is értem a bűvös számot, meglátogatom az e-book topikot.


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Meg tudja valaki mondani, hogyan lehet adott topikban keresni? Részletes keresésben nem látok ilyen opciót.


----------



## Csillagvirag (2012 Augusztus 23)

Még egy napig várnod kell (ez a próba utolsó szakasza)! (aztán látogasd meg azt az oldalt, amit szeretnél és annak a menüjében keresd a "keresés"feliratot).


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Illetve ezt a hibaüzenetet kapom, ha le akarok tölteni valamit:

*kaposznyak*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Mi lehet a gond?


----------



## kaposznyak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Már megint gyorsabb voltam a válasznál... Köszi, türelmes leszek!


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

Szeretném újra élni az elmúlt hetet! )


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 26)

A húsz hozzászólásra


----------



## BlackBarry73 (2012 Augusztus 30)

sziasztok


----------



## BlackBarry73 (2012 Augusztus 30)

Arra gondolok most hogy de jó letölteni a midiket


----------



## BlackBarry73 (2012 Augusztus 30)

Milyen lehetne Kanadában élni?


----------



## BlackBarry73 (2012 Augusztus 30)

A nevem Attila


----------



## BlackBarry73 (2012 Augusztus 30)

A boldogságtól ordítani tudnék


----------



## BlackBarry73 (2012 Augusztus 30)

Honnan kellenne vagy 2 millát összszedni


----------



## BlackBarry73 (2012 Augusztus 30)

Arra gondolok,hogy milyen jó lenne ha nem egyedül irosgatnék


----------



## BlackBarry73 (2012 Augusztus 30)

Milyen jó lenne ha szép lennék nem pedig csúnya
Kiskoromba is csúzlival etettek mert féltek tőlem olyan csúnya voltam


----------



## kicsiferi (2012 Szeptember 1)

Mit kezdjek a szabadidőmmel.


----------



## lorett (2012 Szeptember 1)

Azok az emberek, akik teljesen végiggondolnak mindent, mielőtt egyet is lépnének, egész életüket fél lábon töltik.


----------



## kicsiferi (2012 Szeptember 1)

Ja, erre én is félidőn túl kezdek rájönni..


----------



## Roack (2012 Szeptember 1)

Valami itókát kellene felhozni a hűtőből


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

Jó lenne ha már a könyvcsomag végére érnék:656:


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

hm... arra miért nem enged be a rendszer a régi eredeti nicemmel ....na meg hogy minek 20 hozzászólás ?
max összelészen firkászolva minden sztem nem épp egészséges a szabály nah ilyenek amiken éppeg agyalok


----------



## zsuzsika37 (2012 Szeptember 4)

Délután jön a szerelmem hozzám, és azon agyalok, hogy lehetne gazdaságosan eltölteni azt a kis időt, amit együtt tudunk tölteni.


----------



## zsuzsika37 (2012 Szeptember 6)

tanulnom kellene, de nem megy. Gyerek lefektetve, a szerelmem alszik. le vagyok eresztve.


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Szeptember 11)

Nem jött a Postás, a csomagommal. Már 2 nap késés... (Bár mire számítottam?)


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

Éhes vagyok. De nagyon. Megyek és segítek a gondon...


----------



## Anita Földi (2012 Szeptember 13)

*Németh Katalin*
*Szeretnék...*
szeretnék örökké tartó mesét írni neked 
Véget nem érő álomban járni veled 
Szeretném elmerengve nézni a két szemed 
mindig érezni tested és fogni a kezed 
szeretnék szél lenni mely arcodat simogatja 
vagy a napsugár mely szemeid beragyogja 
lennék zápor mely a tested felfrissíti 
vagy a holdfény mely az ágyad átszínezi 
zene lennék mi a lelkedbe hatol 
vagy a csend mely szívedben honol 
jó lenne rád száz vagy ezer évet várni 
tudva hogy jössz és akarsz is majd látni 
szeretném a lelkemet teljesen neked adni 
és cserében semmit el nem fogadni 
szívemet bezárni az érzésekkel tele 
nem engedni hogy betörje az idő kereke 
rohanni hozzád akkor is ha nem vársz 
remélni hogy egyszer majd a karjaidba zársz 
mindig azt akarni amit te szeretnél amire te vágysz 
titkos álmaid megadni és nem várni viszonzást 
Mindig veled lenni akár mint az árnyék 
Éjjel álmodra angyalként vigyáznék


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 15)

Annyira gondolok valamire,hogy az úgy is elképzelhetettlen....úgyhogy nem is gondolok rá...Inkább hallgatok egy jó zenét.


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

össze kéne hoznom 20 hozzászólást


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

Robinson rizs és só éveit szeretném letölteni


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

igy lassan fog menni...


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

amúgy nagyon jó kis fórum


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

bár csak közvetetten vagyok érintett, egy rokonom él csak Kanadában


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

na még 15


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

na, nemsokára talán letölthetem a könyvet...


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

gyerekek épp kint trambulinoznak a kertben


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 18)

remélem nem fognak ezért bannolni...


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

na még 11 hozzászólás


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

kicsit korán van még


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

de legalább az összes gyerek alszik


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

végre nyugodtan netezhetek...


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

és levadászhatom a könyveket


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

na miről írja még?


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

már csak 3


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

és sikerült!


----------



## pmanocica (2012 Szeptember 19)

most miért nem enged csatolmányt megnyitni??


----------



## Esty2 (2012 Szeptember 19)

Arra, hogy már csak két nap és hétvége.


----------



## Esty2 (2012 Szeptember 20)

Arra, hogy borzasztóan utálom ezt a hetet.


----------



## Esty2 (2012 Szeptember 20)

Ja meg ez is. Most olvastam és nagyon tetszett: 
Az optimista szerint ez a lehető világok legjobbika; a pesszimista sóhajt egyet, s egyetért vele.
Daniel Dennett


----------



## Vagasi_Balazs (2012 Szeptember 20)

Gondolom, hogy jobb forgalom legyen a topikban


----------



## Chihana (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hogy felszabadító lenne nyári záporban bőrig ázni.


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 27)

*IMÁDOM *

*"Nem az számít, hogy egy hatalmas óceán partján gyönyörködsz a naplementében, vagy lopott perceidben egy pici tó kacsáit nézed. Csak az számít, ül-e melletted valaki"**


Aki szintén igy gondolja..annak szeretettel küldöm ezt a zenét!!!....Kedvenc filmem is,a ..SZERELEM A VÉGZETEM..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTv6hdBOdEY&feature=player_detailpage*


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 28)

_Erős és genge vagyok, egyszerre nevetek és sirok.

__
Egy kis napkezdőnek....egy igazi örömzene.......


_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJD6I_m0bbY............kiss


----------



## Hannoka (2012 Szeptember 29)

Skandinaviai utazasra.


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 29)

Hogyan fogom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást...
Miért nem alszom már?


----------



## bransi (2012 Október 3)

Arra , hogy mikor fog nekem összegyűlni 20 hozzászólás , hogy letudjak tölteni E-book könyveket XD


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

Én is rajta vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

Sok jó dolog van itt, amit szeretnék letölteni


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

De néha még a hozzászólás elküldése sem sikerül, mert olyan ikon jön fel, hogy oldal elhagyása


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

És ez egy kicsit bosszantó


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

És ez már az 5.


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

Vagy ez így nem ér?


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

Majd meglátjuk!!!!


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

Azt mondták nekem, hogy van olyan topik a fórumban, ami a 20 hozzászólás elősegítéséhez kell


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

És csak a számokat kell beíni és elküldeni


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

de én nem találtam ilyen topikot!


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

Mert így direktbe olyan rossz hozzászólni bármihez! Így nincs is igazán kedve hozzá az embernek!
Bezzeg, ha nem lenne muszáj, máris könnyebb írni!


----------



## saintvicc (2012 Október 4)

Na kipróbálom, mire jutottam, mert már máshová is írogattam gyönyörű hozzászólásokat!


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

valaki valahol?


----------



## Mi lehetne (2012 Október 4)

hát elolvastam itt a fenntieket ...hm...kicsit nyűgösnek tűnik ...a 20 hozzászólás "ellővését" csak egy kicsi kis keresgélésre meg lehet találni ott nyugodtan lehet ABC-ni vagy számolni....azon kívül mi olyan sürgős ? 
Én erre gondolok most


----------



## mejutka (2012 Október 5)

skype:happyhope14 vegyetek fel légyszi!köszönöm! szeretettel:Jutka


----------



## marcedli (2012 Október 5)

szerintem hülyeség számolni, kicsi munkával tudsz vicceket, ötleteket, bármit adni a közösségnek....aminek talán több értelme van...

én már egy hete csak a mamára gondolok


----------



## lamellus (2012 Október 7)

Arra, hogy november közepén másodszorra is Kanadába megyek.


----------



## quickkat (2012 Október 8)




----------



## emilmester (2012 Október 11)

......És hogy jol induljon a nap kezdésnek egy feles.


----------



## emilmester (2012 Október 11)

Az éjszaka rövid volt....


----------



## emilmester (2012 Október 11)

Melózok, bosszantanak, tűröm, mert ha hazamagyek a zene mindent elfeledtet....


----------



## wolfyattila (2012 Október 11)

Beteg vagyok,fekszek


----------



## Berni8 (2012 Október 14)

Jobbulást!

Ma szabadnapom van; jólesik a pihenés.


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Én arra gondolok, hogy sajnos mindjárt vége a szabadnakpan, és kezdődik egy újabb szürke hét.


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Szürke a mai idő, mint a szürkegépm


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Szürkegém szretett volna lenni. bocs


----------



## dundyvega (2012 Október 14)

Vajon miért nem vagyok még állandó tag, pedig már több mint 3 napja regisztráltam, és a 20 üzenet is már megvan.


----------



## Betandi (2012 Október 15)

Apura. Kórházban van és nem lehetek mellette :-(


----------



## Betandi (2012 Október 15)

Arra hogy megvan a húsz


----------



## stevedaman (2012 Október 16)

Biztonsagi or vagyok es unatkozom


----------



## stevedaman (2012 Október 16)

Nekem mar csak egy kell es most hogy ezt irom, gondolom meg is lessz


----------



## dundyvega (2012 Október 17)

Egy kutya meg két kutya az


----------



## dundyvega (2012 Október 19)

Most az elmúlt életemre gondolok.


----------



## Tholi (2012 Október 20)

Arra gondolok, hogy a numerikus integrálás hatékonysága mennyit változott az elmúlt 10 évben.


----------



## Norani (2012 Október 21)

És ha minden igaz megvan a huszadik!


----------



## L4mie (2012 Október 22)

miért is fáj a fejem, miért nem tudok kijönni a köhögős gethából


----------



## L4mie (2012 Október 22)

na meg közben ezt hallgatom http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=qOUSH_08y1E&feature=endscreen


----------



## L4mie (2012 Október 22)

és hogy most kaja előtt jól szét spammelem ezt a topicot.


----------



## L4mie (2012 Október 22)

végre kaja


----------



## dodi805 (2012 Október 23)

Arra hogy milyen jó lenne, ha lenne időm olvasni.


----------



## j1920 (2012 Október 23)

Jó lenne, hogy a diákjaim ne csak az internettel lennének elfoglalva nap mint nap...hanem tanulnának is...


----------



## kicsiszőke (2012 Október 23)

Arra gondolok hogy ma van talán az utolsó szép őszi idő


----------



## Paloma22 (2012 Október 26)

Én arra gondolok most, hogy vajon mikor jön meg a kaja, amit rendeltem, és hogy milyen lesz. Kebaptálat rendeltem, alig várom már, hogy ehessem.  Ti is szeretitek?


----------



## szabyka22 (2012 Október 27)

Arra gondolok, hogy mikor leszek mar allando tag


----------



## szabyka22 (2012 Október 27)

Ti mire gondoltok ?


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 28)

Fázok, erre gondolok, most jó lenne egy kicsi abból a melegből amit a nyáron alig tudtam elviselni...


----------



## jeno96 (2012 Október 31)

Mikor lesz már karácsony


----------



## cseleskova (2012 November 5)

Arra gondolok éppen, hogy milyen jó lenne nem gondolkodni!


----------



## tasunko2 (2012 November 5)

menni kéne haza a munkából!


----------



## Hannoka (2012 November 8)

Ezevben meg megtanulni uszni.


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

Arra, hogy lassan jön a műszak vége


----------



## Andiamo (2012 November 10)

egyetértek


----------



## petihumor (2012 November 11)

Arra hogy holnap már megint hétfőő


----------



## pixyke (2012 November 22)

Egy szelet tortára...


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

Szép estét !!

Arra gondolok , hogy a nők java még mindig a pénzre hajt!!


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Arra, hogy a sok rosszat mindig valami jó követi, ezért van az eső után szivárvány


----------



## kokokka (2012 November 26)

Hogy mennyire szeretem a családomat!


----------



## szeandi (2012 November 29)

De jó lenne, ha már hétvége lenne.....


----------



## szeandi (2012 November 29)

és vége lenne a mai napnak is....


----------



## szeandi (2012 November 29)

*Mit szeretnék Karácsonyra?*

*Visszakapni az ünnepet magát, *
*Újra élni a fénylő csodát.*
*Ámuló szemmel nézni a karácsonyfát, *
*Beszívni erdő-üzente illatát.*
*Érezni a szeretettől meleg szobát, *
*Tudni odakint december havát.*
*Hallani a csengettyű hangját,*
*Édesanyám kedves, hívó szavát.*
*Állni megilletődötten, némán,*
*Mint gyermekkorok karácsonyán.*
*Hinni ajándékhozó Jézuskát, *
*És sírni, kisírni évek bánatát.*

/ Lénárd Ágnes /


----------



## szeandi (2012 November 29)

[h=1]Keserű Korunk Karácsonya[/h]Szeretet, Béke 
Keserű Korunk Karácsonyainak illúziói! 
Még végül rájövök arra, 
A lehulló hó elfedi földi létünk minden mocskát, 
És hamis megtisztulást küld 
Három napon át!


----------



## Adry76 (2012 November 29)

Arra gondolok, hogy a holnapi nap csak jobb lehet a mainál


----------



## Adry76 (2012 November 29)

ezt most én sem bánnám....


----------



## kirax3 (2012 December 1)

tanulnom kéne


----------



## kirax3 (2012 December 1)

gyorsan ősszekéne szednem 20hozzászolást


----------



## kirax3 (2012 December 1)

*lepke*

:55:mert akkor....megkereshetem amit az öcsém elolvasna


----------



## kirax3 (2012 December 1)

hétvége van de munkanap


----------



## kirax3 (2012 December 1)

melyik szmályli mit jelent
:111::656:most komolyan


----------



## kirax3 (2012 December 1)

szeretem az f1 et de várni kell


----------



## kirax3 (2012 December 1)

_*és nem tudom hol tartok*_:twisted::33: ördögi kőr O​


----------



## kiara_vm (2012 December 4)

Várom, hogy végre vége legyen ennek a félévnek


----------



## k2kk (2012 December 7)

Jön a Karácsony, meg a pihenés. Január 2-től meg az újabb hajtás.


----------



## k2kk (2012 December 7)

Éljen a Barátok közt!


----------



## Borostyánkő (2012 December 7)

Én a Grimm-re szavaznék! \\m/


----------



## jeklibence (2012 December 11)

Ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog kiakaszt


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 12)

Hülyeség ez a 20 hozzászólás tényleg


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 12)

Tegnap voltam a Rádiókabaré felvételen, szuper volt, most is eszembe jutott...
Szerintem Bödőcs Tibor lehetne az új Hofi Géza, csak még lehetne kicsit okosabb a humora, de így sem rossz már. Kitűnik a mezőnyből, pedig nem is olyan gyenge már az a mezőny...


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Nagyon szomorú!!!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Engem is!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Igazad van!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Nagyon szép!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Nekem is!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Én is! Imádom őket!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Ezt várom én is!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Hamarosan!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Jó pihenést!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Én is töltenék!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Nekem is van még!


----------



## nagyagnes100 (2012 December 13)

Nekem még 1!!!!!


----------



## Dzsulesz (2012 December 15)

Legyen már meg ez a 20 hozzászólás valahogy....


----------



## virdzsinia (2012 December 15)

Nem bírok várni karácsonyig!D


----------



## virdzsinia (2012 December 15)

huu nekem is kéne már az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## CsABi1998 (2012 December 16)

Hogy most mire gondolok. 
Arra, hogy holnap nagyon szar napon lesz a suliban


----------



## kenyvice (2012 December 17)

én meg arra hogy hogyan lehetne 20 hozzászolásom...


----------



## yamaha psr 450 (2012 December 18)

én meg arra hogy nem tudok sehova menni mert az idő keresztbe tesz nekem mindig  kinél milyen az idő??


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 19)

sziasztok!

Én is új vagyok még és próbálom a 20 hozzászólást begyűjteni


----------



## cseleskova (2012 December 20)

Én épp a lottó ötösre gondolok......


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

szép jó reggelt mindekinek!

Legyen mindekinek nagyon szép napja!


----------



## palinkas1986 (2012 December 21)

Mindenkinek Boldog Karacsonyt!!!

ja es persze buek


----------



## kovaxbela (2012 December 21)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## hontalan (2012 December 22)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL7WjCJcD60


----------



## werewolfmilf (2012 December 27)

Boldog


----------



## werewolfmilf (2012 December 27)

hamika a nyamiba


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

könyveket keresek


----------



## ribellina (2012 December 29)

Könyveket keresek én is, találtam is, csak még el kell telni egy "kis" időnek.... pedig azt hittem, hogy már olvashatok is....


----------



## igorbongole (2012 December 31)

Arra, hogy milyen sorrendet állítsak fel a szilveszteri kajálásba 

1. Kis rakott káposzta alapozásként
2. Aztán egy kis töltött tojás
3. Az elengedhetetlen virsli
4. És a szakaszok közt egy kis süti.

Tuti hogy rosszul leszek


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

Boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek! )

"ilyenkor ne spóroljunk a kajával"


----------



## stvn (2012 December 31)

Arra gondolok, hogy mindenkinek boldog új évet kívánok!


----------



## Meli* (2013 Január 7)

A holnapi német tz.re.DDDD


----------



## Meli* (2013 Január 7)

Miért vagy ilyen gonosz.?
Mert...SAJT.DDDD


----------



## ckyka (2013 Január 8)

jobb, ha nem tudod


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 10)

a jelenleti iv ahol hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas. Nem kell minden topicot offolni.Koszonom.
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?29650-Jelenleti-iv-II


----------



## roli4510 (2013 Január 10)

Milyen büntetésről van itt szó?


----------



## kfcs[45] (2013 Január 10)

Egyre több fiatal.közép korú ember hagya el az országot! Mi lesz ai ithon maradt fiatalokkal?! Mi lesz az unokákkal?...


----------



## tetenyijezuska (2013 Január 11)

Ölni tudnék egy jó húslevesért...


----------



## vazsó (2013 Január 12)

S t a r t


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Január 12)

megtanulni jol szabni-varrni barmit


----------



## palacka75 (2013 Január 12)

akkor kezd a csirkével


----------



## frankieflowers (2013 Január 12)

Hogy mikor lesz már reggel!


----------



## stalkerHUN (2013 Január 15)

Arra, hogy vajon lehet-e vásárolni szenet a... igen,lehet, már itt sem vagyok!


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 16)

Arra, hogy fáj a derekam...


----------



## mfferi (2013 Január 16)

Miért kell büntetni azt aki belép 20 hozzászólással?


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 16)

Hogy sakkozzak e még eggyet


----------



## nekron44 (2013 Január 19)

arra hogy a szomszéed megint lopja a netem


----------



## Paplanmester (2013 Január 21)

nekron44 írta:


> arra hogy a szomszéed megint lopja a netem



Próbáltad már jelszóval védeni?


----------



## NemesPeti (2013 Január 25)

Egy jó meleg napra mert nálunk most hideg van.


----------



## regi458 (2013 Január 25)

Éppen semmire.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 28)

Még 20 perc és mehetek havat seperni.. megint.


----------



## Monesz76 (2013 Január 28)

http://www.google.hu/imgres?imgurl=...F0GUcP6G8_LtAbzwoDACg&ved=0CEkQ9QEwAg&dur=326


----------



## Monesz76 (2013 Január 28)

Szeretnék az olvasás mellett az üvegfestészettel is foglalkozni


----------



## Monesz76 (2013 Január 28)

http://www.czirjak-glass.hu/index.php?pid=galeria&cid=borosgazda


----------



## szail56 (2013 Január 28)

Én azon gondolkodom, hogy lehetne terjeszteni a varrásaimat:

http://rongyos.boltaneten.hu/

Többen maradtunk munka nélkül kollégák, mivel lehetne foglalkoznunk?
Fogyatékkal élő fiatalokkal foglalkoztunk, sajnos az intézmény megszűnt.
Én ilyeneken gondolkodom állandóan


----------



## fangirl28 (2013 Január 29)

hogy el kéne mennem aludni


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Fözzem-e meg a bojlit vagy csak száritsam simán?


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Január 31)

milyen jo lenne varrni ezt azt amit szeretek


----------



## TK66 (2013 Február 1)

Hogy milyen jó enyhe az idő,de jó lenne,ha jönne már a tavasz


----------



## anonym11 (2013 Február 2)

Arra, hogy holnap vasárnap és utána megint hétfő.


----------



## Basta Rasta (2013 Február 2)

arra hogy még csak 5 óra van és még messze van az este :/


----------



## karma100 (2013 Február 2)

Arra, hogy mikor jön össze a 20 hozzászólás- és miért van erre szükség?


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

Miert megy minden olyan nehezn


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

Megijedtem hogy nem megy a canada


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

olyan jo mikor a regi baratokra ratalalsz


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

A 20 hozzaszolassal nekem is gondom van,mert igy is ugy is megkapjuk az engedelyt


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

Itt nagyon sok jo anyag van


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

Mint ovono valosagos kincsesbanyara talaltam


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

Felfedeztem sok jo erdekes anyagot


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

Sajnos a neten nem igen talalsz magyar ovonoknek anyagokat


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

De itt sok mindenre ratalalsz


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

Sok temara van anyag


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

es nagyon orvendek ennek


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

projekteket keresek temaval kapcsolatban


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

es nagyon jo hogy lehet egymasnak segiteni


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

kozeleg a farsang is


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

es sok jo anyagot szeretnek gyujteni


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

alarcokkal jellegzetes verseket, mondokakat


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

nagyon jo ha kepeket is lehet feltolteni


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

nekem is sok anyagom van es szivesen segitek barkinek


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

a jovoheten a jegvilagrol tanitok


----------



## Piryke (2013 Február 3)

es eppen talaltam ra anyagokat, csak szeretnem le is tolteni oket


----------



## bmatek (2013 Február 5)

Arra, hogy ma jobb nap lesz mint tegnap volt...


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 5)

hogy tudom összeszedni a 20 pontot? Tudnátok linket küldeni? Előre is köszi.


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 5)

Nekem is ez járt ma a fejemben. Elég volt már a hidegből.


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 5)

hol tudom ezt követni? a Nevem mellett az üzenetek száma jelzi ezt?


----------



## flk23 (2013 Február 6)

Egy jó erős kávéra!


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

Sziasztok
Teljesen új vagyok, próbálom megfejteni hogyan működik az oldal


----------



## annamaric91 (2013 Február 6)

arra,hogy inkább be se kapcsolom a tv-t!


----------



## dedix (2013 Február 7)

Hogy miért kell 20 hozzászólás a letöltéshez...


----------



## bmatek (2013 Február 9)

Arra, hogy felnőnek a gyerekeim és mi lesz velük ebben a világban...


----------



## bmatek (2013 Február 9)

Ez nekem is gyakran megfordul a fejemben.


----------



## Sziszi850 (2013 Február 9)

*Hogy tudom összeszedni a 20 pontot? Tudnátok linket küldeni? Előre is köszi.*


----------



## NaNa997 (2013 Február 9)

fáradt vagyok


----------



## SzocsMarton (2013 Február 10)

Nagyon jó én most arra gondolok, hogy most nagyon szépen vagyok felöltözve


----------



## SzocsMarton (2013 Február 10)

most én álmodásról gondolkodom


----------



## neuildus (2013 Február 11)

Arra, hogy utálok influenzás lenni, mikor odakint lehetne szánkózni vagy síelni


----------



## LittleEve (2013 Február 13)

Arra gondolok, hogy egy órácska múlva el kell indulnom de olyan fáradt vagyok, hogy mindjárt elalszom...


----------



## kayaksurf (2013 Február 13)

Hogy megírom ezt a hozzászólást (ami a 3. lesz a 20-ból) és csinálok még pár fekvőtámaszt.


----------



## kayaksurf (2013 Február 13)

Csináltam 10-et,és folytatom.


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

Arra, hogy bizony az emberek néha nagyon nagy állatok....


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 13)

Arra, hogy még 2 nap, és újra hétvége


----------



## Sityu72yamaha (2013 Február 13)

Éhes vagyok és kellene kajálni valamit


----------



## Sityu72yamaha (2013 Február 13)

De az igazi dilemma hogy fürdés előtt vagy után szerintetek???


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

Inkább előtte.


----------



## krisztián k (2013 Február 14)

Arra,hogy mire gondolok


----------



## Tantohu (2013 Február 14)

*mindig*

Mindig csak a jóra gondolok.
Hogy élek.
Hogy szeretteim vesznek körül.
Hogy vannak nagyon kedves és kellemes pillanatok az életben.
Hogy ezek legyenek többségben.

....hogy hogy-al nem kellene mondatot kezdeni.......

Tanto


----------



## Myyra (2013 Február 17)

Arra,hogy holnap hétfő.


----------



## jacky87 (2013 Február 18)

Arra, hogy nincs kedvem dolgozni


----------



## jencik (2013 Február 22)

Ágnes8 pont erre gondoltam én is


----------



## jencik (2013 Február 22)

Arra ,hogy elegem van már a hóból!Karácsonykor bezzeg nem esett!


----------



## csi25 (2013 Február 22)

végre hétvége!


----------



## daruma2010 (2013 Február 23)

arra, hogy szombat van ...


----------



## makói virág (2013 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Most regisztráltam. Gondoltam úgy illik, hogy köszönjek!


----------



## emilio1234 (2013 Február 23)

A világ legszebb csodája az élet.Mindig ezen töprengek,hogy ez miért,és hogy lehet...


----------



## Indian2728 (2013 Február 23)

Most lépem föl és az elsö gondolatom , hogy mit látok itt fön ..... Melesleg szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## littlerock (2013 Február 24)

Sziasztok!
Már biztos unjátok az ilyen kérdést, valahol el kell kezdenem az információkérést: Felmerült az ötlet, hogy valamikor a jövőben kilátogatunk Kanadába. Szeretnénk körülnézni, tapasztalatot gyűjteni, érdemes-e, lehet-e kint nyugodt, szép életet kezdeni. Ez ügyben kérnék segítséget, minden infó jól jön. Tudom, hogy kint élő, és nem épp törvényesen viselkedő állampolgártársaink megnehezítik a jövőben a kijutást, ezért is kérnék a kanadai magyaroktól információt. Köszönöm.


----------



## Crymic (2013 Február 24)

asd


----------



## zolcsi101 (2013 Február 25)

Már megint messze a hétvége...


----------



## ErvinKery (2013 Február 26)

Egy érdekes cikk foglalkoztatott ma. A világ legszegényebb államelnökének megrázó, mélyen emberi gondolatai rólunk, a fogyasztói társadalomról, Földünkről, emberiségről: 
http://ervinkery.blogspot.com/2013/02/egy-allamelnok-nagyszeru-beszede.html


----------



## ErvinKery (2013 Február 26)

Amúgy frissen regisztráltam, úgyhogy be is köszöntem ezzel: Sziasztok és szép napot!


----------



## Csvir (2013 Február 26)

Én is.


----------



## Csvir (2013 Február 27)

Arra, hogy éhes vagyok


----------



## gratia0107 (2013 Február 27)

Az, hogy milyen a boldog ember élete, gondolatai milyenségén múlik: így hát ügyelj erre! Ne fogadj be sötét, negatív gondolatokat.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## matulabacsi (2013 Február 27)

Arra gondolok hogy lassan itt a fizu napja


----------



## Csvir (2013 Február 28)

egy mosoly az égből


----------



## Csvir (2013 Február 28)

hihi..................... én is erre gondolok már napok óta


----------



## naivbalek (2013 Március 4)

..jobb ha nem tudod...


----------



## adaka (2013 Március 4)

Most éppen arra gondolok, hogy a mostani és a jövő generáció nem ideológiákért fog harcolni hanem az életben maradásért!


----------



## adaka (2013 Március 4)

Most épp semmire...


----------



## adaka (2013 Március 4)

Viszlát és kösz a halakat!


----------



## helak (2013 Március 6)

arra gondolok, hogy jó lenne már ha a tavasz beköszöntene végre


----------



## helak (2013 Március 6)

arra hogy elértem a 20 hozzászólást és mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 7)

Én is erre gondoltam, hogy mire jó ez?


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 7)

Szép kilátások a 20 hsz elérése utánra...


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 7)

Most arra gondolok, hogy ez még csak a 3. hsz-em...


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 7)

Éljen a 4.


----------



## Punksnotdead (2013 Március 8)

hogy mi a faszért nem lehet letölteni a normális karaoke alapokat erről a szarról... -.-"


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 9)

5...


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Hogy tényleg miért ez a 20 hozzászólás szabály...


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Katalin - Anyóka miért lett vajon kitiltva... (?)


----------



## schamu (2013 Március 11)

Tényleg, minek ez a 20 hsz. ????


----------



## schamu (2013 Március 11)

Megőszülök, mire összejön 20 hsz.


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 12)

Hát nem sok értelme van, az tuti...  Na...elértem a 6. hsz-t.


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 12)

Majd szólnak, ha nem tetszik nekik...de hát:7.


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 12)

8.


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 12)

9.


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 12)

10.


----------



## crusoe01 (2013 Március 12)

*állatszeretet*

Én arra gondolok most: vajon 100ból hány nő mondja azt, hogy az állatnak a lakáson kívűl van helye?


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 12)

100-ból kb. 1-2.


----------



## crusoe01 (2013 Március 12)

sajnos.


----------



## boszimano (2013 Március 12)

Arra gondolok, hoy Ciő nélkül nincs több Republic album, vagy koncert :-( Hiányozni fog!


----------



## nechrac (2013 Március 12)

Miért van az, hogy a legtöbb nő undorodik a kígyóktól, bogaraktól vagy ehhez hasonló élőlényektől? 

ui.: Én nő vagyok mégis világ életemben vágytam egy varánuszra és egy gyönyörű boára. Talán velem van a baj. Vagy mégsem?! XD


----------



## Atek271 (2013 Március 12)

Gratula ezzel volt meg a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## patakyzs (2013 Március 13)

Arra, hogy ma időben haza kellene érnem, mert vár a családom.


----------



## patakyzs (2013 Március 13)

Meg arra, hogy holnap nagy havat ígér az előrejelzés.


----------



## Abrikk (2013 Március 15)

Gondolatom itt lebeg bennem, a hó szállingózik kinn a réten. Elolvasom egy könyvem, utána ringatózik a dallam, melyet a húrok pendülése, ébreszt bennem.


----------



## Marci97 (2013 Március 15)

A barátnőm múltkor majdnem eláljult amikor meglátott egy kígyót  Talán természetes...


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Hát igen.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Arra gondolok, hogy olvad a hó. Szerencsére.


----------



## toarpad (2013 Március 18)

Vajon mikor lesz már újra jó idő..


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

arra hogy miért kelt fel a cicám kora reggel miden nap , én csak akkor tudok aludni, ő meg egész nap. És most is aludhatnék inkább, de most se hagy


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 21)

Arra, hogy már jöhetne jobb idő...


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 22)

Arra, hogy korán van még...


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Március 23)

elmenni valamerre es elfelejteni a ma törtent incidenset


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 23)

Arra, hogy még mindig nincs meg a 20 hsz...


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 23)

Arra, hogy mindjárt megyek aludni


----------



## labeo (2013 Március 24)

Arra, hogy mekkora butaság ez a 20 hozzászólás! Ha valaki komolyan akar itt beszélgetni, annak gyötrelem kivárni. aki meg nem, az csak beír számokat....


----------



## NagyPetya (2013 Március 24)

Bárcsak a gépen ülhetnék, egy szebb jövőért.Remélem mihamarabb indulhatok,és sok új baráttal ismerhetek meg.Üdvözlök minden kanadait és remélem egyszer én is az leszek.


----------



## NagyPetya (2013 Március 24)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal, sok fontos információt lehet itt találni.


----------



## sacramoso (2013 Március 24)

Örülök ennekaz oldalnak. Csak így tovább


----------



## NagyPetya (2013 Március 24)

Mindenkinek Boldogságtól ragyogó napot kívánok, tiszta szívemből.Remélem egyszer engem is megtalál, s így én is boldog lehetek mindörökre. Jó reggelt és boldog napot az egész világnak.


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 24)

Szép estét! Élvezzük a még hómentes időt!


----------



## kivirulka (2013 Március 24)

Már aludnom kellene...


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 24)

Akkor aludj!


----------



## mizsakdr (2013 Március 25)

Remélem jól aludtál....
De tudjátok azon gondolkodom, hogy lesz az éven tavasz? vagy érdeklődés hiányában elmarad?
Itt az alföldön k....a hideg van....


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 25)

Ki mondta neked, hogy lesz tavasz?  Egyből a nyár jön...


----------



## dorten (2013 Március 25)

Jah április közepéig -10 fok, aztán meg 35, mostanában így megy. Örüljünk, ha lesz 1 hét igazi tavasz


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Arra gondolok, hogy mikor lesz tavasz!


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Én ezzel már elkéstem. Nálunk óriási a hó!


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Igen, itt Sydneyben!


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 25)

Itt is van hó. Szóval a tavaszra vagy a nyárra még várni kell egy kicsit.


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 25)

Itt is van hó. Szóval a tavaszra vagy a nyárra még várni kell egy kicsit.


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 26)

Jó éjt!


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Március 26)

jo lenne sportolni rendszeresen


----------



## dorten (2013 Március 26)

Nem biztos, hogy itthon Magyarországon előbb lesz tavasz, mint Sydneyben


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 26)

Jó lenne már hómentes tájat látni...


----------



## Joseph333 (2013 Március 26)

Jó éjt!


----------



## adaka (2013 Március 28)

Most arra hogy hideg van és fázok


----------



## adaka (2013 Március 28)

,,a bókjai langy függönyén át, zord fagyos hideg sugárzik"


----------



## batorb (2013 Március 28)

Miért kell 20x hozzászólnom?


----------



## batorb (2013 Március 28)

De már csak 19 szer kell.


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Március 29)

kint nagyot setalni az esöben


----------



## porcine (2013 Március 31)

Hogy jó lenne már a tavasz!


----------



## porcine (2013 Március 31)

Hogy vajon nyer-e a DVSC!


----------



## solarka (2013 Március 31)

Neo32 írta:


> Arra, hogy ha az unalom fájna én már ordítanék!


De akkor már nem unatkoznál


----------



## solarka (2013 Március 31)

Maximálisan egyetértek!


----------



## solarka (2013 Március 31)

Én már nem is nézek magyar meccseket...


----------



## porcine (2013 Március 31)

Pedig a török-magyar tényleg izgalmas volt.


----------



## porcine (2013 Március 31)

Jó, azt elismerem, hogy a magyar-román utolsó 1 perce után komolyan foglalkoztatott a gondolat a válogatott kasztrálásáról!


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

Arra gondolok h ma van a szülinapom és sajnos ugyan olyan unalmasan telik mint az átlagnapjaim, csak több a bejegyzés a facebook oldalamon....


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Április 3)

bar tudnek aludni, es reggel koran kipihenten ebredni


----------



## Paff25 (2013 Április 3)

arra,hogy még 20 kommentet kell írjak,hogy le tudjam tölteni a Fradi indulót...


----------



## EvaPapp47 (2013 Április 3)

Egyetértek az előző hozzászólóval.. Ez már büntetés....nagyban megkönnyítené helyzetünket ha nem lennénk így szankcionálva DDDDDd


----------



## Wieszt (2013 Április 3)

Az érettségire!


----------



## Wieszt (2013 Április 3)

És még erősen koncentrálok, hogy nem vagyok ÉHES!


----------



## Wieszt (2013 Április 3)

Holnapi időjárásra!


----------



## MORFEE89 (2013 Április 7)

arra, hogy mikor megy le a lázam


----------



## lovely1989 (2013 Április 8)

Beteg vagyok, és holnap kell menni dolgozni :S


----------



## Napsugar73 (2013 Április 9)

nekem is


----------



## Napsugar73 (2013 Április 9)

deszeretném látni a linket


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 10)

holnap suli


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

Ez a változékony idő kiborít!


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

mind gyarlóak vagyunk


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

holnap kertészkedés feltéve ha nem lesz ilyen szar idő


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

Alig várom hogy elkezdjem Huxley könyvét


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

ami a szép új világ


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

ti olvastátok már?


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

Olvastatok már huxley-től?


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

Mik a tapasztalatok?


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

Hogy tetszett?


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

:!:


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

nagy az isten állatkertje!


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

szerintem isten célja az volt hogy...


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

penge 2 jó film jó zene!


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

ez igazán vámpír film nem egy alkonyat heheheh


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

szerintetek melyik a jobb az 1 vagy a kettő?


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

vagy esetleg a három?


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

szerintem az egy volt a legjobb!


----------



## adaka (2013 Április 10)

ütős!


----------



## OBOlga (2013 Április 10)

miert nem lehet csatolt fajlokat letolteni csak 20 hozzaszolas utan?


----------



## kurfe (2013 Április 11)

Arra, hogy jó lenne végre egy jó könyvet olvasgatni...


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 12)

Üdv!

Én most olvasok párat, amik nekem tetszenek: Dennis Lehane krimijeit fedeztem fel. Kemények, érdekfeszítőek, jó stílusúak.

Szép napot!


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 12)

Üdv!

Magam is ezzel szenvedek.

Szép napot!


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 12)

Talán, hogy szaporodjanak az üzik? Jobb legyen a statisztika?


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 12)

Üdv!

Magam is ezzel szenvedek.

Szép napot!:smile:


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 14)

Tényleg: miért is kell a 20 beírás?


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 16)

Ennek örülök most: [h=1]Férfi röplabda NB I: zsinórban hetedszer bajnok a Kaposvár \\m/[/h]nemzetisport.hu


<time datetime="2013-04-15" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-family: inherit; font-size: inherit; font-style: inherit; font-variant: inherit; line-height: inherit; vertical-align: baseline;">2013.04.15.</time>


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 17)

Most arra gondolok, hogy miért nem láthatom a titkos tartalmakat.


----------



## fullika85 (2013 Április 18)

Valami szépre....  titok


----------



## regi458 (2013 Április 18)

Arra, hogy hálás lennék, ha néhányan kitöltenék ezt a kérdőívet. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1qc5UTb5J3e_87M3uYiCPKfvRiCPxp9zIzqU6Nb4ZXhM/viewform


----------



## Marylyan (2013 Április 19)

Arra gondolok, az ember hányszor képes felállni? Meddig bírja? Mikor telik be a pohár?


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 19)

Én ezt az egészet nem értem: kerestem marylan beírását, mint állítólag utolsót. De *NEM ITT *találtam meg, hanem marylan üzeneteinél.
Valszeg én vagyok a tökfej. 

Mindegy: *marylan!* Szerintem nagyon sokszor fel lehet állni - ha egyáltalán igazi volt a kérdésed, s nem csak költői - persze, nyilván egyénfüggő.
Akarsz róla beszélni? Mert vannak, akik, ha kiönthetik a bánatukat, jobban el tudják viselni a gondjaikat.

Szép napot!


----------



## Marylyan (2013 Április 19)

Maugli777 kedves vagy, köszönöm.  Már sokszor felálltam és mindig azt teszem, csak néha olyan jó lenne leülni s megpihenni.


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 19)

Bocs: megtaláltam *ITT marylyan *üzenetét. Én vagyok a tökfej.


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 19)

Ilyenkor persze csak közhelyeket mondhat-írhat válaszul az ember.
Mint mindenkinek vagy a legtöbbünknek, nekem is akadt pár olyan pillanat... illetve helyzet,
amit-amiket magam sem tudok, hogyan vészeltem át. Éltem túl. 
Tanácsot pedig meg nyilván a szülő - ha szerencsére még köztünk van - meg az igazi barát adhat. Na tessék, közhely.:|
Szép napot!


----------



## Marylyan (2013 Április 19)

Köszönöm Maugli  Él még az anyám, de nem vagyunk jó kapcsolatban. Ismét gyereknek érzem magamat, mikor azt kívánom, bárcsak lenne anyukám, mert igaz, hogy van, de még sincsen. Mindig felállok, most a kisfiam ad erőt, s érte minden nap felkelek.


----------



## George30 (2013 Április 21)

Arra, hogy legyen szép tavaszunk és nyarunk


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Április 21)

arra hogy legyen kedvem rendszeresen sportolni


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 21)

Hej, de mennyire fel kell (kelni) állni:..: miatta! Sok erőt hozzá!


----------



## togateam (2013 Április 22)

Igaz


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Április 23)

kreativ legyek, sok sok ihletem legyen a munkaimban


----------



## togateam (2013 Április 23)

Épp arra gondolok hogy ez a 20 hozzászólás miért is jó,mert csak telefogok szemetelni mindent


----------



## csocsimesi (2013 Április 27)

Én is a 20 hozzászólás problémáján gondolkodom


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 28)

Most úgy tűnik, soha sem jön el már a harmadika...


----------



## Cuki (2013 Április 28)

Én most éppen rábukkantam egy könyvre, amit szívesen elolvasnék!


----------



## Cuki (2013 Április 28)

És éppen ezt a könyvet megtaláltam ezen a csodás oldalon is!


----------



## Cuki (2013 Április 28)

Csak mivel nincs 20 hozzászólásom ezen az oldalon, nem tudom letölteni!


----------



## Cuki (2013 Április 28)

Ezen oknál fogva, csatlakozom az elöttem szólóhoz!


----------



## Cuki (2013 Április 28)

Szemetelek,amíg össze nem jön a 20 üzi!


----------



## Cuki (2013 Április 28)

Már csak 14 van hátra!

:lol:


----------



## apwbdum (2013 Április 28)

Bociszeletet sütök és már mindjárt kész. Alig várom, hogy megkóstolhassam.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 28)

Arra hogy milyen frankót döntetleneztem sakkban


----------



## apwbdum (2013 Április 28)

Van valamilyen hozzászólás határ naponta? 
mert, hiába írogatok ha nem jelenik meg!


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 28)

Szerintem nincs, ilyet még 1 fórumon sem hallottam, hogy korlátoznák a napi hsz-t ,


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 30)

Az ABC betűi, egyenként? Hm???:``:


----------



## maugli777 (2013 Április 30)

Szóval, akkor: ha esetleg az ABC betűit írnád, egyenként?


----------



## bugmenot2 (2013 Május 1)

arra, hgogy le kéne feküdnőm a barátnőm mellé de inkább írogatok ide


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Május 1)

Jo lenne mar aludni egyet


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

Nem lenne rossz most strandolni egyet a jó időbe


----------



## nagyjo70 (2013 Május 4)

Arra, hogy süt a Nap, én pedig itt kuksolok a szobámban


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Május 4)

Kevesebbet kellene költekeznem, es igy több penzem lenne.


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 4)

Hogy hétfőn érettségi :S


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Május 5)

hogy aludjak jol, melyen es egeszsegesen es ebredjek föl egeszsegesen, kipihenten es kiegyensulyozottan.


----------



## extimade (2013 Május 11)

_„__Minden cselekedetünk egy-egy felelet erre a kérdésre: Ki vagyok én? Minél szokatlanabb a cselekedet, annál erősebb a felelet. *(Gárdonyi Géza)*__”_​


----------



## extimade (2013 Május 11)

_„__Életünk olyan, amilyenné gondolataink teszik. *(Marcus Aurelius)*__”_​


----------



## bingo5 (2013 Május 11)




----------



## csabaf (2013 Május 13)

arra, hogy dejó lenne letölteni eztazt


----------



## becse (2013 Május 15)

Messze még a május vége.


----------



## Woyzeck (2013 Május 15)

arra, hogy ma vagy holnap vennem kell elemeket a távirányító tökéletes működéséhez


----------



## mangojoghurt (2013 Május 15)

Hali!

Arra gondolok, hogy milyen kellemes idő van ma.


----------



## becse (2013 Május 16)

Egy napra öt? Rengeteg!


----------



## zsóka2. (2013 Május 17)

Arra gondolok,hogy vajon a fiatalok tudják e minek az ünnepe pünkösd,vagy csak szinplán örülünk a hossú hétvégének!!!


----------



## extimade (2013 Május 17)

Előttem szólóhoz: épp ma említette kollegám, hogy a fia kérdezte minek az ünnepe a pünkösd, majd megkérdezett engem, mert talán ő sem tudta...de sajnos én sem tudtam ezidáig.
A válasz: A _pünkösd_ a húsvét utáni 7. vasárnapon és hétfőn tartott keresztény ünnep, amelyen a kereszténység a Szentlélek kiáradásának emlékét ünnepli meg.


----------



## extimade (2013 Május 17)

Hogy a szentlélek kiáradása mit jelent....?


----------



## extimade (2013 Május 17)

Egyébként arra gondolok, hogy hogyan is kellene kivitelezni a szokásos pénteki nagy bevásárlást, miközben a gyerekért is menni kéne a bölcsibe, de a feleségem is dolgozik még.


----------



## becse (2013 Május 19)

rendelés?


----------



## becse (2013 Május 19)

Lesz ma kapás?


----------



## scylla73 (2013 Május 22)

meddig? hova fejlödik a haditechnika?
vajon az emberiség kiirtja egymást a föld nevü bolygon?


----------



## rferenc (2013 Május 24)

Arra hogy ki találja ki ezt a kötelező 20 hsz.t. Önző ember akinek csak egy fájl kellene de ha nem tud érdemben valamihez hozzászólni generál 20 hozzászólást? Szóval ennek nem sok értelmét látom...


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 4)

Arra hogy álmomba is sakkozzak e


----------



## jjflash (2013 Június 5)

Arra gondolok, hogy milyen kellemes idő van ma.


----------



## jjflash (2013 Június 5)

.. És arra hogy ezért nem érett meg a májusi cseresznyém...


----------



## jjflash (2013 Június 5)

...ámbár ha megérett volna, már le is lopták volna szegénysorsu telekszomszédaim...


----------



## jjflash (2013 Június 5)

..na és arra is hogy vajon miért irkálok ide ennyi butaságot?....


----------



## jjflash (2013 Június 5)

Talán csak azért hogy legyen 5 értelmes hozzászólásom!


----------



## Kiss Béla (2013 Június 7)

Most keltem fel  de úgy visszafeküdnék :S pedig indulnia kell a napnak


----------



## Kiss Béla (2013 Június 7)

Valami öröm ért benneteket a napokban? Engem igen, sikerült leállamvizsgáznom vegyészmérnök szakon! Írjatok ti is!


----------



## duett (2013 Június 9)

Arra, hogy milyen szép lenne gondolatokat megosztani valakivel, ha eszembe jutna valami ​


----------



## Blandine (2013 Június 9)

jó ez a Depeche album


----------



## extimade (2013 Június 10)

arra, hogy mikor lesz már meg a 20 hozzászólásom..


----------



## extimade (2013 Június 10)

miért van ilyen pocsék idő június 10.-én???


----------



## extimade (2013 Június 10)

anya vasal...


----------



## extimade (2013 Június 10)

ma már nem megyek edzeni, majd holnap


----------



## extimade (2013 Június 10)

és megvan a 20. hozzászólásom, ezaz


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 10)

Amire mindig, hogy sakkozzak e


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 12)

már eleget esett az eső...de talán mégse, mert még mindig esik...


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 12)

mért van az, hogy amikor épp úgy gondolom, a mai nap igazán jó lesz, valami mindig közbejön???...pl. most az eső...


----------



## Kiss Béla (2013 Június 12)

Legyetek boldogak!!  Keressetek nap mint nap valami apró dolgot aminek lehet örülni!!!   Szép hetet!


----------



## Marika (2013 Június 14)

Most éppen arra gondolok hogy valaki nyithatna zeneszobát,ne csak karakoe ,ne csak kuffer zene szoba lehessen.


----------



## Vilus (2013 Június 18)

Arra gondolok hogy lehet e ezt a kánikulát még fokozni
mert rólam meggyszedés közben lesült a bőr.


----------



## redrum217 (2013 Június 24)

Arra gondolok, hogy milyen jó ez az oldal


----------



## redrum217 (2013 Június 24)

...meg persze arra milyen jó lesz ha majd meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## redrum217 (2013 Június 24)

...szóval nagyon jó, hogy itt ez a topic. mintha pont erre találták volna ki.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 29)

Hogy milyen simán behúztam a sakk partit


----------



## Amilaf (2013 Július 12)

Hogy lehet ujj forumot nyitni itt? Szeretnék nyitni vagy valaki által indittatni egy olyan forumot aminek a cime "Tömegesen Tudatos élet" Itt névtlenul csupán csak számadatok szerüen beszélhetnénk arrol mi a legoptimálisabb a föld, az emberek, munka stb szempontjábol. Pl a leg ideáliasabb a tulnépesedés ellen az egyfiu egy lány kombinácio és itt az emberek beszélhetnenek a vágyaikrol hogy ök hánygyereket szeretnének és mijen aranyban , a végén kijönne egy szám adat Pl Marika 3 lányt szeretne ez a vágya mert ök is harmanvoltak tesvérek és ez anyira jo volt nekik igy aztan oljasvalaki akinek mindegy hogy fia legyen vagy lánya a tömeges tudatosság által a számadatokbol látja hogy az lányok aranya mondjuk 345 el nagyobb mint a fiuké igy aztán ugydönt hogy akkor ö fiut probál betervezni de mondjuk ö csak egyetlen gyereket szeretne igy másoknak kell megprobálnia kiegyenliteni az arányokat. Mindenkinek szabad akarata van és akinek teljesen mindegy az tudatosan megprobálhatja optimalizálni a hejzetett. Mindenki egyért egy mindenkiért elv alapján teljesen névnélkül mert az nem érdekes csak is az arányszámok és a tudatos tervezés egy jobbvilágért és ehez szükségunk van egymásra. Itt lehetne tanácsokat is adni pl a fiu lány variáciora. a kis fiu "ebihalak" gyorsabbak de hamar elpusztulnak a lány " ebihalak" lassabak de viszont tovabb életben maradhatnak, igyaztan ha fiut szeretnénk akkor a peteérés napjan kell együtlennunk a párunkal, ha viszont lányt akarunk akkor megkell probálni 3-4 nappal peteérés elött együt lenni. ( peteérés: haptár modszer, billing modszer, stb ötleteket is irjunk)
és persze a tervezés végeredményét is irjukle hogy menyiben jött be egyáltalán stb.


----------



## gyurminca (2013 Július 17)

Pár perccel ezelőtt nagyon megijedtem.Egy adminisztrátor megfedett, ugyanis nem tudtam,hogy miért nem jelennek meg a letöltőlinkek egy helyen.Feltehetően igaza volt.
Más:Ki szeretne menni Genfbe,megnézni a Nagy Hadronütköztetőt? Én igen.


----------



## zarabaro (2013 Július 17)

Hogy öt perc pihenő megjár! És még akkor sem érdekel, ha vasárnap is itt ülök!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

Arra mikor hiv már az orvosom telefonon ! " mütét elött álok "


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

Arra mikor hiv már az orvosom telefonon ! " mütét elött álok "


----------



## emily0210 (2013 Július 29)

Miért KELL hozzászólnom valamihez hogy megkapjak egy rohadt üzenetet?


----------



## waslau (2013 Július 30)

Nem latom ertelmet egyelore


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

Leng a zászló, dübörögnek a dobok ...


----------



## zarabaro (2013 Augusztus 5)

Jogálamban élünk, vagy a jogászok államában?


----------



## csillagg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Egy kis pluszpenz mindig jol jon. Ezert en is kiprobaltam ezt a jatekot , amit egy ismerosom ajanlott.

Nehogy azt hidjuk, hogy ezaltal milliomosok leszunk, de azert egy kis plusz penz bejon, persze egy kis ido elteltevel. 

Egy online szimulator jatekrol van szo, ahol dolgozhatunk, ezaltal ermeket szerzunk amiket bevalthatunk valos penze.

Egy probat mindenkepp meger, EN NEM CSALODTAM Benne.

Ha van egy kis idod proald ki TE is.

ITT REGISZTRALHATSZ: http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/alicey


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 18)

Azon, hogy játszak e


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

...hogy minek keltem ilyen korán...


----------



## fujimura (2013 Augusztus 26)

Nos, szabadságon voltam, de holnap újból indul a mókuskerék.


----------



## totya73 (2013 Szeptember 4)

Szeretem ezt az oldalt. Sokat segített.


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Arra, hogy jó lenne aludni...


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2013 Szeptember 10)

Nagyszerű az életem!


----------



## Hannoka (2013 Szeptember 22)

több kitartasom legyen


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

milyen szép az ősz!


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

Szeretem!


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

Itt van az ősz itt van újra,
Szép mint mindig énnekem ,
Tudja isten mi okból
Szeretem de szeretem.


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

Gyönyörű a természet!


----------



## sajnamajna (2013 Szeptember 26)

Úgy mennék már haza..


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

szokatlan utakon járok


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

mint a semmit mondó tulipánok


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

illattalan lopom magam


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

a lelketekbe is minden szavam,


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

az emberi meleg vágya


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

amiért kínlódom, arra várva,


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

hogy egyszer szeretni fogtok,


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

úgy ahogy vagyok, s nem álmodoztok


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

soha semmi, semmi másról,


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

csak egy illattalan tulipánról.


----------



## Székely Andrea (2013 Szeptember 26)

Szívesen meg ennék most egy islert!


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Szeptember 28)

Arra hogy milyen rég jártam itt


----------



## Arroway (2013 Október 3)

Neo32 írta:


> Arra, hogy ha az unalom fájna én már ordítanék!


Mennem kellene műsort adni ma, de annyi a kedvem mint egy döglött hintalónak...


----------



## Fülesem (2013 Október 11)

aludni kéne


----------



## Rienke66 (2013 Október 11)

Szerintem is, de annyi érdekes dologról olvashat ezeken a fórumokon az ember....


----------



## feca22f (2013 November 11)

egy lanyra x) asszem szeretem x)


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

beléptem , bocsi ,de ez van


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

hmm


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

sajnos ez van


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

türelem nagy erény


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

szeretném a homokórát megállítani...


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

háháhááá ez de jóóó


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)




----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

szuper


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

helló tél


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

mindjárt itt a karácsony is


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

tanulnom kellene


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

holnap nagy nap lesz


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

óóó


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

mindjárt vége


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

arra gondolok hogy mire gondoljak


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

aludnék


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

számolom a perceket vissza


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

20


----------



## Kriszti630 (2013 November 20)

de a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2013 December 16)

mindjárt megtámadom az ágyikómat


----------



## hoxa (2013 December 17)

Lehetne fehér a karácsony...


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2013 December 17)

Egy kis pihi, aztán jöhet az éjszakás műszak


----------



## Hannoka (2013 December 21)

hogy jo lenne aludni egy jot es ne fajjon ennyire erösen a fejem


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2013 December 22)

Milyen jó az életem!


----------



## Rúzsás Györgyi (2013 December 22)

Én arra gondolok most, hogy milyen jó bármilyen közösséghez tartozni! Mint pl. ide. Meg még néhányba.


----------



## egyetemista (2014 Január 16)

hol marad a tél?


----------



## Hannoka (2014 Január 19)

az alvas jot tenne, mert holnap kipihentebb lennek


----------



## pakli2 (2014 Március 1)

Egy kiskutyára.


----------



## Lipták András (2014 Március 1)

2 sörre...nem, 3


----------



## macho.1966 (2014 Március 7)

A nothing boxomra. Szeretnék belebújni.


----------



## csuri-ka (2014 Március 7)

Milyen jó lenne most egy kockás plédbe bebugyolálva valaki férfinéppel száraz vörösbort iszogatni egy mécses fényénél a teraszon.


----------



## Ritahon (2014 Március 8)

Egy szál nőnapi virágra.


----------



## vav (2014 Március 11)

Keresem eltünt kanadai barátomat Radics Janit.Aki tud róla valamit ,telefonszámát,irjon a facebook-omra: verebes tibor-nak.Köszönöm.


----------



## pakli2 (2014 Március 14)

A nagyvilágra


----------



## Zoli Úr (2014 Március 15)

jó időre....


----------



## pakli2 (2014 Március 22)

A napsütésre


----------



## kovivke (2014 Március 25)

Sziasztok!

Szakdolgozatomhoz szeretnék segítséget kérni tőletek az alábbi pár perces, külföldön élő magyaroknak szóló kérdőív kitöltésével. A válaszokat előre is köszönöm!

Vivien 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1tEzpF7jXkSuqrcAwvufIyoTRDMlZMYRK6p6tCeMhI0Y/viewform


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 26)

Arra,hogy nagyon fáradt vagyok..


----------



## Marcika28 (2014 Március 28)

Miért kellet nekem fel kelnem 6 órakkor? miért is keltem fel??


----------



## Hudzsolt78 (2014 Március 30)

a kedvesemre, mert nagyon hiányzik


----------



## mangoalma (2014 Április 10)

Arra gondolok, hogy mennyire szeretek szerelmes lenni


----------



## kimera25 (2014 Április 10)

elinduljak e az orvoshoz a felfázással- már nem olyan vészes- vagy kivárjam míg megint fáj olyan istenesen .


----------



## mangoalma (2014 Április 10)

A felfázással nem szabad viccelni! Én voltam már orvosnál pár éve, kaptam antibiotikumot, azóta pedig minden nap eszem tőzegáfonya kapszulát és úgy tűnik, hogy használ.
Szóval érdemes orvoshoz menni.


----------



## Jul014 (2014 Április 10)

arra gondolok mennyire értelmetlen dolog x db hozzászóláshoz kötni a linkek megnézését, ha aztán ilyen hozzászólásokkal lesz tele a fórum, mint ez is. és szerénytelenség nélkül mondhatom, hogy ez még a jobbak közül való. 
egyébként meg arra gondolok, hogy hétvégére megint jön a rossz idő, pedig jó lenne már hátizsákos kirándulásokra menni, idén ez eddig kimaradt.


----------



## mangoalma (2014 Április 10)

Arra gondolok, hogy igazad van


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Április 12)

Arra, hogy milyen hosszú a 48 óra...


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Április 12)

Bár másodpercekben számolva még több.


----------



## Zotya.hu (2014 Április 15)

Arra, hogy le kellene feküdni, mert korán kelek holnap.


----------



## Zotya.hu (2014 Április 16)

Eltelt ez a nap is!


----------



## Takácsné Gyöngyi (2014 Április 23)

Ma van a KÖNYV NAPJA !!!!


----------



## Antal20 (2014 Április 25)

Arra, hogy ennék egy finom csokit.


----------



## ICEMAN72 (2014 Április 29)

Arra, hogy milyen idő lesz hétvégén.


----------



## coria (2014 Április 30)

Arra,hogy vajon miért kizáró ok innen ha valakinek más a véleménye??


----------



## venuszcsillag (2014 Április 30)

Jul014 írta:


> arra gondolok mennyire értelmetlen dolog x db hozzászóláshoz kötni a linkek megnézését, ha aztán ilyen hozzászólásokkal lesz tele a fórum, mint ez is. és szerénytelenség nélkül mondhatom, hogy ez még a jobbak közül való.
> egyébként meg arra gondolok, hogy hétvégére megint jön a rossz idő, pedig jó lenne már hátizsákos kirándulásokra menni, idén ez eddig kimaradt.


Szia , arra gondolok, egyetértek veled az x db hozzászólás kikötésével kapcsolatban


----------



## venuszcsillag (2014 Április 30)

coria írta:


> Arra,hogy vajon miért kizáró ok innen ha valakinek más a véleménye??


Arra gondolok, vajon miért írtad ezt, kinek nem tetszik, ha más véleményt is merünk mondani? Miért legyen mindenki "bólogató János"?


----------



## venuszcsillag (2014 Április 30)

Brumimedve írta:


> Arra, hogy milyen hosszú a 48 óra...


Arra gondolok, hogy mindig attól függ az idő hosszúsága, hogy mit csinálunk éppen.


----------



## swenson (2014 Május 1)

Nos, épp arra, hogy bármilyen ünnep van (karácsony, húsvét, szülinap, névnap) a családban mindig én sütök/főzök. A sajátomon is én. Nem lehetne csak annyi az ajándék, hogy ma szabadnapos vagy, kizárunk a konyhából?! Ez máshol is így működik, vagy csak az én családomban vannak nevelési gondok?


----------



## Yumesama (2014 Május 3)

Finom a csoki amit eszek. Szép az élet.


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 8)

3:59 vissza kéne aludni, 3 óra múlva ébrednek a srácok


----------



## Karminka (2014 Május 19)

kiirni nem tudom....


----------



## krisztianbeton (2014 Május 24)

Hali ha ide írok megkapom a trófeát?


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 26)

Arra, hogy ideje mennem elkészíteni az ebédet.


----------



## Hajdu Marianna (2014 Május 31)

Arra, hogy már csak 1 óra és lejárt a munkaidőm)))


----------



## Bo12su (2014 Május 31)

Arra, hogy milyen volna, ha két életem volna...


----------



## Hajdu Marianna (2014 Június 1)

Szeretem a szerelmet


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Június 5)

Arra, hogy sok "tartalom" eltűnt a fórumról, jogi okok miatt, és remélem, hogy visszajön valamilyen formában, mert egy gyöngyszem zúzódna össze a magyar netes közösségben, ha nem


----------



## drmkinga (2014 Június 5)

Arra hogy mit kellene főznöm ebédre... ?


----------



## Bo12su (2014 Június 5)

Ha én azt most leírnám, kitiltanának az oldalról.


----------



## mészike16 (2014 Június 5)

Jó lenne, ha péntek délután lenne...


----------



## mészike16 (2014 Június 5)

Lehet ide húszat írni?


----------



## mészike16 (2014 Június 5)

Vagy több oldalt kell igénybe venni?


----------



## eszipi (2014 Június 5)

Mi legyen a vacsora?


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

eszipi írta:


> Mi legyen a vacsora?


Hogy hogyan hozzak gyorsan össze 20 hozzászólást, hogy hozzáférhessek a hangoskönyvekhez. Ja és hol tudok utánanézni, hány hozzászólásom van?


----------



## Bo12su (2014 Június 6)

Arra, hogy bevágok egy délutáni szundit.


----------



## nemevid (2014 Június 6)

sikerül e összeszednem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## nemevid (2014 Június 6)

azért még megkockáztatok még egy üzenetet ide, erre gondolok most épp


----------



## Kira_Simon (2014 Június 7)

Arra, hogy hamarosan érettségizem, de három hete csak halogatom a tanulást, és így biztos nem fognak felvenni egyetemre, sóval mehetek majd a mekibe krumplit sütni.


----------



## gyuja (2014 Június 7)

Ez bizony nem karrier.Még nem késő belehúzni.


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

Arra hogy ma éjszaka nincs kedvem dolgozni menni egy olyan helyre ahol mindenki a másikat próbálja fúrni


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 7)

Arra, hogy végre vége van a vizsgáimnak


----------



## krisztácska38 (2014 Június 7)

olvasnom kéne valamit


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 7)

ez jó ötlet.... nekem is kéne.... xD


----------



## stabo (2014 Június 8)

Én meghallgatom Szabó Balázs Bandájának legújabb CD-jét: Élet elvitelre....


----------



## püski gáborné (2014 Június 8)

Mikor kapom meg az állandó tagságot ?


----------



## Julcsi66 (2014 Június 11)

Arra gondolk,hogy mindjárt kezdődik a Szulejmán...


----------



## settenkee (2014 Június 12)

Arra gondolok, hogy milyen jó lenne egy finom hideg jégkrém


----------



## settenkee (2014 Június 13)

Arra gondolok, hogy végre hétvége van


----------



## vera_vera (2014 Június 16)

arra, hogy de jó lenne aludni


----------



## senga1970 (2014 Június 16)

Nagyon fáradt vagyok és végre el kellene nyúlnom. Jó éjszakát.


----------



## butcher77 (2014 Június 17)

Egy eső már jól jönne


----------



## Adakelah (2014 Június 23)

Arra gondolok, hogy milyen ajandekkal lepjem meg anyumat


----------



## pendragon20 (2014 Július 3)

komolyan akarod tudni ? vagy csak úgy megkérdezted ?D


----------



## poloznik (2014 Július 8)

Arra hogy milyen érdekes fórumtémák vannak itt...


----------



## fekete93 (2014 Július 9)

Arra gondolok, hogy jól esne most egy tál gyros


----------



## Vvmad (2014 Július 9)

Arra hogy ideje lenne aludni


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 14)

Én arra gondolok, hogy elég fura, hogy eddig inkább csak néma megfigyelője voltam az itt történő eseményeknek............pedig az ember szívesen beszélget.......


----------



## ErikaDorina (2014 Július 14)

Neo32 írta:


> Arra, hogy ha az unalom fájna én már ordítanék!


már ketten vagyunk


----------



## ErikaDorina (2014 Július 14)

Alig várom a jó időt


----------



## ErikaDorina (2014 Július 14)

még csak hétfő van


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Július 14)

Ha 100 km/h megyek a kamionnal és közben tüsszentek, miért nem csavarja le a fejemet?


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Július 14)

ErikaDorina írta:


> még csak hétfő van


 Ez igaz de tegnap vasárnap volt és sokkal közelebb vagy ma a hétvéhez mint mondjuk holnap leszel.


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 15)

Én mindig várok valamit, ami utazás, élmény, pihenés, nyugalom.


----------



## fekete93 (2014 Július 15)

Arra gondolok, hogy bárcsak lehetséges volna visszaforgatni az időt.


----------



## BarathJoco (2014 Július 16)

Még van 30 perc és megyek haza


----------



## kaktusz1990 (2014 Július 19)

arra, hogy tartalékolni kéne a meleget... karácsonyra


----------



## kaktusz1990 (2014 Július 19)

arra, hogy minek kell egy szórakozóhelyen ugy üvöltetni a zenét, hogy az egész település hallja???


----------



## kaktusz1990 (2014 Július 19)

hogyan fognak hallani ezek a gyerekek akinek igy teszik tönkre a hallását???


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Július 20)

kaktusz1990 írta:


> hogyan fognak hallani ezek a gyerekek akinek igy teszik tönkre a hallását???


 a Tiéd sem ment tönkre


----------



## AndreaAlmasi (2014 Július 20)

Arra, hogy jó lenne strandra menni


----------



## babi-kovacs (2014 Július 20)

Segítség kérése! 
Szeretnék segítséget kérni abban ha ismerőst keresek hol találhatom meg.Igazság szerint kedves ismerősömet szeretném meglelni,mert hónapok óta e-mailre,levélre nem válaszol.Neve: János Vattai 21 Vaughan Rd.705 Toronto Sajnos telefonkönyvben tudakozóban elérhetőségét nem találom.Kérem aki esetleg valamit tudna róla értesítsen a babi-kovacs @freemail.hu címen.
Köszönöm.


----------



## kaktusz1990 (2014 Július 20)

és hogy hogyan tudom visszaszerezni a régi felhasználónevemet, aminek elfelejtettem a jelszavát
d


Lacika69 írta:


> a Tiéd sem ment tönkre


e nem is volt ekkora hangerő


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

Szívesen lennék az osztrák hegyek közt...


----------



## jegvirag11 (2014 Augusztus 6)

Talán megérdemeltem egy kis pihenést....


----------



## jegvirag11 (2014 Augusztus 8)

A békére


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 13)

Elengedtem egy galambot,arra viszont nem figyeltem,hogy olajággal vagy anélkül.


----------



## tenkes3535 (2014 Augusztus 17)

Mi lenne, ha mindenki kapna egy alapfizetést és mindenki azzal foglalkozna amit igazán szeret csinálni...


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Augusztus 17)

Egy nagyon erős vonzalomra valakivel, akivel nagy a korkülönbség, és ez is kétségessé teszi...


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 18)

fekete93 írta:


> Arra gondolok, hogy bárcsak lehetséges volna visszaforgatni az időt.


Erre azt szokták mondani, hogy az csalás lenne. Elötted az élet, legközelebb csináld úgy, hogy tudod ez nem lehetséges.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 18)

phoenyx írta:


> Egy nagyon erős vonzalomra valakivel, akivel nagy a korkülönbség, és ez is kétségessé teszi...


 Túl fiatal vagy a nyugdíjas igazolványhoz, és így próbálsz szerezni?! Ez annyira átlátszó trükk.


----------



## fsd (2014 Augusztus 20)

"Amikortól írásos emlékeink vannak, de valószínűleg már a neolit korszak végétől fogva, háromféle ember élt a világon: felül, középen és alul lévő. Sokféleképpen osztályozták őket, számtalan különböző elnevezésük volt, számarányuk és egymáshoz való viszonyuk korszakról korszakra változott; a társadalom lényegbeli felépítése azonban sohasem változott meg. Még óriási földrengések és látszólag visszafordíthatatlan változások után is mindig visszaállt ugyanez a képlet, éppen úgy, ahogy a giroszkópnak mindig helyreáll az egyensúlya, bármennyire kibillentik is valamelyik oldatra. E három embercsoport céljai teljesen összeegyeztethetetlenek..."


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 28)

fsd írta:


> "Amikortól írásos emlékeink vannak, de valószínűleg már a neolit korszak végétől fogva, háromféle ember élt a világon: felül, középen és alul lévő. Sokféleképpen osztályozták őket, számtalan különböző elnevezésük volt, számarányuk és egymáshoz való viszonyuk korszakról korszakra változott; a társadalom lényegbeli felépítése azonban sohasem változott meg. Még óriási földrengések és látszólag visszafordíthatatlan változások után is mindig visszaállt ugyanez a képlet, éppen úgy, ahogy a giroszkópnak mindig helyreáll az egyensúlya, bármennyire kibillentik is valamelyik oldatra. E három embercsoport céljai teljesen összeegyeztethetetlenek..."


Olyan kiváncsivá tesznek az ilyen emberek mint te. Az ilyen és ehez hasonló gondolatok csak úgy puff kibuknak belőlled, vagy másoltad? Elsőre egyébként elég nehéz, újra kellett olvasni , hogy 
megértsem. Valami olyasmi mint amikor egy unalmas beszélgetés közben kapsz egy frász, Figyelsz!? Az azért, hogy ismered a giroszkopot, téged is besorol egy osztályba.


----------



## magdusis (2014 Augusztus 28)

Hogy vajon megcsinálta-e valaki az Alice's Restaurant-nak a magyar változatát;és hogy ha igen,vajon hogyan lehet a magyar szövege.És ki énekelné vajon?

Mert pl. a Felkelő nap háza igen jól sikerült magyarul.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 30)

magdusis írta:


> Hogy vajon megcsinálta-e valaki az Alice's Restaurant-nak a magyar változatát;és hogy ha igen,vajon hogyan lehet a magyar szövege.És ki énekelné vajon?
> 
> Mert pl. a Felkelő nap háza igen jól sikerült magyarul.


 Nagyon eltűnttél a főoldalról 'címlaplány'


----------



## magdusis (2014 Augusztus 30)

És hol lehet megtalálni? Mert a youtubon nincs ilyen.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 30)

Hova tűntek a morze jeleim!?Nagyon komoly munkám feküdt benne hogy morze jelekkel leírjam ' beszélgessünk ' mert azt hittem hogy csak így tud komunikalni.


----------



## Adamboys (2014 Szeptember 2)

szerusz bingyo


----------



## Adamboys (2014 Szeptember 2)

hogy vagy bingyo?


----------



## Adamboys (2014 Szeptember 2)

mitcsinalsz ?


----------



## Adamboys (2014 Szeptember 2)

aluszol?


----------



## Matiasrex1978 (2014 Szeptember 13)

arra hogy a régi neveimen nem tudok belépni


----------



## Annagora (2014 Szeptember 21)

*Dalszöveg*
Lennék szárny
mely átrepít a gondokon, 
könnyű szél a válladon, 
ha átkarol vigyáz Rád.

És lennék
fent az édes otthonod, 
mint néma csók az ajkadon, 
mindig visszavár.

És Én had legyek
lágy mosoly az arcodon,
egy hűvös őszi hajnalon, 
az ébredés után.

Igen, had legyek
Én a sors, a végzeted, 
hisz hozzám fűz az életed, 
nem értheti senki más.

Úgy lennék
mi átrepít a gondokon, 
könnyű szél a válladon, 
ha átkarol, vigyáz Rád.

És lennék
fent az édes otthonod, 
mint néma csók az ajkadon, 
mindig visszavár.

És Én had legyek, 
egy könnyű csepp az arcodon, 
vadvirág a sírodon, 
így emlékeznék Rád.

Neked had legyek
Én a sors, a végzeted, 
hisz hozzám fűz az életed, 
ezt nem értheti senki más.

Úgy lennék
film egy ócska szalagon, 
mely Rólad szól, bár nem tudom, 
mi lesz ha véget ér.

Úgy lennék
fent az édes otthonod, 
ha a tested végleg elhagyod...

Úgy lennék.....


----------



## travellerdesigner (2014 Szeptember 23)

mindenre, ami szép volt.


----------



## Annagora (2014 Szeptember 30)

Mi lesz holnap.......
*Rúzsa Magdi - Gabriel*
*Dalszöveg*
Éreznem kell még az érintés selymét,
Nem ölel így a Földön más.
És szíve dobban, mélyében lobban
Egy ismerős pillantás.

Úgy vártam rég, hogy küldjön újra még hozzám az ég!

Refrén:
Vágyom, úgy vágyom két karodban hamvadni el angyalom, Gábriel,
Nélküled többé már soha nem ébredni fel,
Örökké így ölelj!
Vágyom, úgy vágyom két karodban hamvadni el angyalom, Gábriel,
Az álom szárnyat bont bennem és égig emel, 
Csak a hajnal ne jöjjön el.

Csókolj még, kérlek. Csókod eléget!
Tüzében új életre kel testem és lelkem,
Repíts fel engem, búcsúznom mástól úgysem kell.

És már nem bánt, hogy süket a világ, s nem gondol rám.

Refrén:
Vágyom, úgy vágyom két karodban hamvadni el angyalom, Gábriel,
Nélküled többé már soha nem ébredni fel,
Örökké így ölelj!
Vágyom, úgy vágyom két karodban hamvadni el angyalom, Gábriel,
Az álom szárnyat bont bennem és égig emel, 
Csak a hajnal ne jöjjön el.

Angyalom, Gábriel 
örökké így ölelj!

Vágyom, úgy vágyom két karodban hamvadni el angyalom, Gábriel,
Az álom szárnyat bont bennem és égig emel, 
Csak a hajnal ne jöjjön el.


----------



## balazs820909 (2014 Október 1)

Neo32 írta:


> Arra, hogy ha az unalom fájna én már ordítanék!


én meg azt se tudom mi az unalom mostanában annyira pörgök hogy 24 óra nem elég mindenre 
meló, zenélés, technikai dolgok olvasása, műszaki ismereim fejlesztése, angol tanulás stb.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

balazs820909 írta:


> én meg azt se tudom mi az unalom mostanában annyira pörgök hogy 24 óra nem elég mindenre
> meló, zenélés, technikai dolgok olvasása, műszaki ismereim fejlesztése, angol tanulás stb.


Arra gondolok,hogy mikor jön össze a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

Polgárdi 46 írta:


> Arra gondolok,hogy mikor jön össze a 20 hozzászólásom.


Azt én sem tudom,hogy mi az unalom.


----------



## magdusis (2014 Október 11)

A Bajor Imrére.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 16)

Milyen kombinált tűzhelyet vegyek.Ezen gondolkodom már régóta.Sok szempont van és ezért nehéz dönteni.


----------



## csuk (2014 Október 20)

Már megint este van....


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Mindenkinek nagyon szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Valmi (2014 Október 29)

Arra gondolok, hogy mennyivel jobban is élhetnék, ha nem így élnék.


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Hogy milyen rossz magántanulónak lenni. Kihagyni az egész októbert, mert a felét kórházban voltam. Túl sok a lemásolni való, bepótolni való lecke...


----------



## claires (2014 November 16)

olyan hamar elteli ka hétvége és a vasárnap néha még utálatosabb, mint a hétfő


----------



## vandakitti (2014 November 26)

Hahó! új belépő vagyok.


----------



## vandakitti (2014 November 26)

Ismerkedek ezzel az oldallal


----------



## vandakitti (2014 November 26)

Sok jót hallottam erről a fórumról, lehet hogy kell majd segítség


----------



## Gy. Tibor (2014 December 18)

Arra, hogy most fogom ezt böngészést abbahagyni.


----------



## monro90 (2014 December 19)

Arra gondolok, hogy a szeretteimnek milyen ajándékokat fogok venni karácsonyra!


----------



## Nemenyi Andrea (2014 December 26)

Hali! Üdvözlök mindenkit, új vagyok itt! ja és hajtok a 20 hozzászólásra! Kellemes Ünnepeket Mindenkinek!


----------



## Nemenyi Andrea (2014 December 26)

Nemenyi Andrea írta:


> Hali! Üdvözlök mindenkit, új vagyok itt! ja és hajtok a 20 hozzászólásra! Kellemes Ünnepeket Mindenkinek!


Látom mindenki kajakómában van...  már csak 17 kell...


----------



## Hanabi (2014 December 29)

Arra gondolok, hogy melyik topicban kéne kiakadnom a sok helyesen írni nem tudó hozzászólón?!


----------



## Achatius (2014 December 29)

Hanabi írta:


> Arra gondolok, hogy melyik topicban kéne kiakadnom a sok helyesen írni nem tudó hozzászólón?!



Nem vagyok a legszuperebb helyesíró, de a durva hibák engem is bántanak.
Viszont nem szívesen bántok meg másokat emiatt.
Talán csak a hibákat kellene idézetként gyűjteni egy topic-ban...


----------



## Kis Benedek (2015 Január 1)

Arra, hogy mindjárt vége a szünetnek


----------



## Kis Benedek (2015 Január 1)

Sajnos áprilisig nem is lesz pihi, ez nagyon szomorú.


----------



## Kis Benedek (2015 Január 1)

Vége a karácsonynak, itt az újév, a tegnapi buli is jó volt, de jön a mókuskerék brühühü


----------



## Kis Benedek (2015 Január 1)

Szóval arra gondolok, hogy most egy kicsit nehéz időszak jön


----------



## huanita2 (2015 Január 1)

Váljak vagy ne váljak... Hogyan tovább?


----------



## villanto (2015 Január 1)

Vajon mit hoz az Új év?


----------



## Smoothjazz (2015 Január 5)

Sziasztok, valojaban nem talaltam olyan bejegyzest, hogy: hogy lehet barmit feltolteni az oldalamra/fiokomba, kepek zenek midi fajlok, stb, lenne szives valaki megirni nekem hol talalok az oldalon olyan funkciot hogy album (kep, zene stb) feltoltese...? Elore is koszonom


----------



## dora.varga (2015 Január 6)

Szerelem!


----------



## Smoothjazz (2015 Január 6)

... Szia, ez mit jelent? vagy mire szeretnel utalni?


----------



## Smoothjazz (2015 Január 12)

Ertem, ha ez ennyire boldogga tesz am legyen orulok, hogy meglesz a 20 hozzaszolasod Szia


----------



## fekete93 (2015 Január 20)

Neki kéne állni tanulni


----------



## Oberritter Tamás (2015 Január 21)

Milyen filmet nézzek


----------



## Tiborcius (2015 Január 31)

A sporolólási tippek fórumot olvastam és elgondolkodtam, hogy leírjam-e, amit én teszek? Vajon nem veri-e ki néhány vagy éppen sok embernél a biztosítékot?


----------



## vmelinda (2015 Január 31)

aludnom kéne


----------



## johnkonson (2015 Február 2)

Arra gondolok, hogy miert kell mindeg bejelentkeznem , ha ki sem jelentkezem kb 10 vagy 20 percenkent.
Mire szetnezek , mar bent sem vagyok.Mitol keletkezhet ez?


----------



## Szerika73 (2015 Február 7)

Milyen jó lenne egy szellemi társ!


----------



## babygirl1900 (2015 Március 2)

Jó lenne, ha mindennap 20 órát lehetne aludni és olvasni...


----------



## Markó Bernadett (2015 Március 13)

Nem értem minek a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Sarah_Hun (2015 Március 14)

48 óra?!! jesszus az sose jön el


----------



## Sarah_Hun (2015 Március 14)

lassan a diliházban érzem magam, önmagammal beszélgetek már vagy félórán keresztül


----------



## analema (2015 Március 15)

"Minden állat, melyet gondosan megfigyelünk, úgy viselkedik, hogy igazolja azt a filozófiát, melyben hittünk a megfigyelés kezdte előtt" - Bertrand Russell


----------



## analema (2015 Március 17)

"Meghitt világomat saját mitológiám sárkányai védik" - Salvador Dali


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

Arra, hogy le kéne fogyni. :-(
Vagy inkább enni kéne valami finomat?


----------



## analema (2015 Április 25)

Hogy miért vagyok olyan könnyelmű, hogy ma éjszakára is bevállaltam az APATaxi szolgáltatást a nagylányomnak, aki jelenleg egy hajón vacsorázik a Dunán a barátnője esküvőjén...

...közben rájöttem, hogy jó ez így


----------



## analema (2015 Április 28)

A Let The Sunshine In még mindig a filmtörténet egyik legszomorúbb jelenete


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 2)

Arra hogy miért nem lehet tölteni ha a tetszik gomb meg van nyomja.


----------



## ubiubi_hun (2015 Május 3)

Arra gondolok ,honnan jönnek a gondolatok,mert ugye azok akkor is "jönnek",ha nem akarom?


----------



## Szecuna (2015 Május 4)

Eső


----------



## analema (2015 Május 5)

I look inside myself and see my heart is black
I see my red door and I want it painted black
Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the facts
It's not easy facing up when your whole world is black


----------



## analema (2015 Május 11)

F.O.System

Fiatalkorom egyik legfontosabb alternatív zenekara, a mai napig meghatátozó zenei és szövegvilággal.


----------



## analema (2015 Május 17)

Ahogy telnek az évek az embert egyre kevesebb dolog köti oda, ahol született, felnőtt és élte addig az életét, és lassan majdnem mindent magával vihet, ami fontos neki. 
Ha mégis maradtak dolgok, amelyeket látni akar és amelyek látni akarják őt, akkor mindössze néhány órával növeli a távolságot, ma már nem igazán számít.
Egy szó mint száz, újra nagyon komolyan megfogalmazódott bennem, hogy itt lenne az ideje egy nagyobb és hosszabb "kirándulás"-nak valami olyan országba, ahol a magyar nem hivatalos nyelv.


----------



## Kys Kaaroj (2015 Május 31)

"Mire gondolsz most?"
Eggyel közelebb a 20-hoz.


----------



## 08760 (2015 Június 4)

Vajon, milyen tételt húzok az érettségin? Milyen lesz a vizsgáztató? 
(Azt már csak zárójelben merem megjegyezni, hogy mindenféle fizika és biológia definíciók állandóan keringenek a fejemben)


----------



## analema (2015 Június 20)

A Harry Potter sokadik alkalommal is újranézhető.


----------



## tornando (2015 Július 8)

Egy igazi Harry Potter rajongó,megnéz ugyanannyiszor egy
Tizenkét dühös ember c. filmet?
Csak mert igen eltérő mű.Erre gondolok


----------



## akiket (2015 Július 8)

Arra, hogy miért is kell ->5<- hozzászólás egy beteg linkért.


----------



## danieloat (2015 Július 28)

arra,hogy 2 ora es vege a munkaidönek


----------



## kalitka (2015 Augusztus 14)

milyen zenet halgassak most????


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

A következő napokban is legyen szép napos idő.


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

A következő napokban is legyen szép napos idő.


----------



## Pecike (2015 Október 11)

Merre tovabb...


----------



## zserbabu (2015 November 2)

Hogy újra itt van az ősz, az az évszak, amit nagyon nem szeretek, ha ólmosan szürke eső esik, és amit annyira szeretek, ha ilyen szép színes a tarka, hamarosan lehulló levelekkel...


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 November 8)

Hogy lehet e Canadaban kapni olyan sutotokot ami otthon volt??


----------



## analema (2015 November 12)

Hogy sehogy sem tudom szavakba önteni mire gondolok most és milyen érzések vannak bennem


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 14)

Hmm, egyáltalán nem biztos hogy jó helyen járok ) Miért nincs senkinek porfilképe?


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

Arra gondolok, hogy a tegnap esti filmet, amit néztem, miért rontották el a rendezők.


----------



## Árvai Emil (2016 Január 6)

A MARADÉK

"Egy anekdokta szerint Révai, a kommunista kultúrpápa megpróbálta meggyőzni Márait arról, hogy ne emigráljon. Sorban olyan intézkedéseket hozott fel, amelyekre Márai kényszerűen bólogatott, és a felsorolás végén Révai diadalmasan vágta ki: Márai, maga 95 százalékban egyetért velünk! Akkor miért nem áll be közénk? Mire Márai azt mondta: Mert csak a maradék 5 százalék miatt érdemes élni."

_(interneten olvastam)_

*Jean-Jacques Rousseau (1712-1778)*:

"Vannak nagy fizikusaink, matematikusaink, vegyészeink, csillagászaink, költőink, 
de nincsenek már erkölcsös és kedves emberek."

_(internetről)_


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

Arra gondolok most, hogy jó ez az oldal. Sok jó dolgot lehet itt olvasni.


----------



## ASzM (2016 Február 7)

Mindenfélét találtam az oldalon, ami hasznos és érdekes lehet számomra. Remek oldal!


----------



## Árvai Emil (2016 Február 8)

*Martin Luther King*:

"Ha egy embernek utcaseprő a munkája, akkor úgy seperjen utakat, ahogy Michelangelo festett, ahogy Beethoven komponált, vagy ahogy Shakespeare írt verseket. Olyan jól seperje az utakat, hogy a mennynek és a földnek minden lakója megálljon egy percre s azt mondja, ím, itt élt egy nagyszerű utcaseprő, aki jól végezte a munkáját."

_(internetről)_


----------



## ASzM (2016 Február 8)

A királynő sosem késik. Mindenki más érkezik túl korán.
_Neveletlen hercegnő 2 _

Csak azokat az érzéseket tudjuk elengedni, amelyeket bevallottunk magunknak.

_Michael Lapsley_

Mire gondolok: Már megint hétfő.


----------



## Nyusziné (2016 Február 9)

Sziasztok! Arra, hogy hogyan tudok összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást? Nem értem, hova kellene írnom? Bárhova, bármelyik témához? Nyusziné


----------



## analema (2016 Február 11)

The World Is So Small...and...Gives More Than Enough Information


----------



## módis mónika (2016 Március 3)

Neo32 írta:


> Arra, hogy ha az unalom fájna én már ordítanék!


ARRA GONDOLOK , HOGY MIKOR LESZ MEG A 20 HOZZÁSZOLÁSOM


----------



## aviik (2016 Március 6)

Arra gondolok, hogy klassz lenne, ha mindkét orrlyukamon kapnék végre levegőt, mert jelenleg egyiken sem sikerül. A vírusok mondjanak le!


----------



## módis mónika (2016 Március 6)

analema írta:


> The World Is So Small...and...Gives More Than Enough Information


nasivin


----------



## Bodorkoksi (2016 Március 12)

Arra gondolok, hogy hogyan lehetne a klaviatúrát valahogy kitisztítani.

Lehet, hogy felállok és előveszem azt a porszívót....


----------



## módis mónika (2016 Március 16)

Bodorkoksi írta:


> Lehet, hogy felállok és előveszem azt a porszívót....


És mit csinálsz a porszivóval? NÉZED



ASzM írta:


> Mire gondolok: Már megint hétfő.


Még mindig nem megint



ASzM írta:


> A királynő sosem késik. Mindenki más érkezik túl korán.
> _Neveletlen hercegnő 2 _


ez jó duma



ubiubi_hun írta:


> Arra gondolok ,honnan jönnek a gondolatok,mert ugye azok akkor is "jönnek",ha nem akarom?


szerintem ne gondolkozzál



trialboj írta:


> Hmm, egyáltalán nem biztos hogy jó helyen járok ) Miért nincs senkinek porfilképe?


Én akartam feltenni de sajna nem sikerült?



analema írta:


> Hogy sehogy sem tudom szavakba önteni mire gondolok most és milyen érzések vannak bennem


ez gáz



zserbabu írta:


> Hogy újra itt van az ősz, az az évszak, amit nagyon nem szeretek, ha ólmosan szürke eső esik, és amit annyira szeretek, ha ilyen szép színes a tarka, hamarosan lehulló levelekkel...


most tavasz van



Árvai Emil írta:


> *Jean-Jacques Rousseau (1712-1778)*:
> 
> "Vannak nagy fizikusaink, matematikusaink, vegyészeink, csillagászaink, költőink,
> de nincsenek már erkölcsös és kedves emberek."
> ...


ez igaz



Bodorkoksi írta:


> Arra gondolok, hogy hogyan lehetne a klaviatúrát valahogy kitisztítani.


porszivó



Árvai Emil írta:


> A MARADÉK
> 
> "Egy anekdokta szerint Révai, a kommunista kultúrpápa megpróbálta meggyőzni Márait arról, hogy ne emigráljon. Sorban olyan intézkedéseket hozott fel, amelyekre Márai kényszerűen bólogatott, és a felsorolás végén Révai diadalmasan vágta ki: Márai, maga 95 százalékban egyetért velünk! Akkor miért nem áll be közénk? Mire Márai azt mondta: Mert csak a maradék 5 százalék miatt érdemes élni."
> 
> _(interneten olvastam)_


király


----------



## zserbabu (2016 Március 16)

Bodorkoksi írta:


> Arra gondolok, hogy hogyan lehetne a klaviatúrát valahogy kitisztítani.


Cyber Clean: egy ragadós massza, ami magával viszi a koszt! Süritett levegö (palackban): nagyon sok féle márka van...


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Március 17)

Minden kedves forum tagnak kellemes estét kivánok

Egy fazon stoppol egy eléggé gyér forgalmú úton. Ráesteledik, az eső is szemerkélni kezd amikor meglát egy lassacskán felé közeledő fénycsóvát. A kocsi lassan mellé gurul és emberünk meg sem várva hogy az megálljon, kinyitja a jobb oldali ajtót és beugrik...
... megdöbbenve látja, hogy a kocsiban nem ül senki, de az szépen egyenletesen halad tovább... első megdöbbenéséből felocsúdva - arra gondolva, hogy itt legalább nem ázik - elnyújtózik az ülésen, és ekkor veszi észre, hogy az úton egy kanyarhoz közelednek.
Még mielőtt a kormányhoz tudna nyúlni, megjelenik egy kéz és a kocsit a helyes irányba kormányozza, majd eltűnik.
Az emberünk köpni nyelni nem tud a megdöbbenéstől, főleg amikor a jelenet a következő kanyarnál megismétlődik, majd újra és újra, ahogy épp az útirány megkívánja. Végül elérkeznek egy benzinkúthoz ahol a kocsi begördül a parkolóba...
A stoppos - aki ekkora már eléggé be van rezelve - félelmében meg sem várja, hogy a kocsi megálljon kipattan és berohan a töltőállomásra. Megpillantja a pult mögött álldogáló kutast és éppen belekezdene az elképesztő történet elmesélésébe amikor kinyílik az ajtó és belép két ázott férfi. Az egyik rápillantva odaszól a másiknak:
- Te Béla! Itt az a csávó aki beugrott a kocsiba amikor toltuk...


----------



## zsolesz11 (2016 Április 11)

Neo32 írta:


> Arra, hogy ha az unalom fájna én már ordítanék!


 ezzel vagyok igy en is neha



fekete93 írta:


> Neki kéne állni tanulni


 a jo pap is holtig tanul :-Ű



Adamboys írta:


> aluszol?


 az a helyzet hogy en sem



Mojzer Orsolya írta:


> Arra hogy ma éjszaka nincs kedvem dolgozni menni egy olyan helyre ahol mindenki a másikat próbálja fúrni


 de kinek van nekem sem volna nagy kedvem az biztos



ErikaDorina írta:


> Alig várom a jó időt


 en is mert mennek lovagolni



Zenthaion írta:


> Én arra gondolok, hogy elég fura, hogy eddig inkább csak néma megfigyelője voltam az itt történő eseményeknek............pedig az ember szívesen beszélget.......


 ezzel teljesen eggyetertek



coria írta:


> Arra,hogy vajon miért kizáró ok innen ha valakinek más a véleménye??


 szerintem mindenkinek legyen sajat velamenye hisz igy jo nemde?



Rienke66 írta:


> Szerintem is, de annyi érdekes dologról olvashat ezeken a fórumokon az ember....


 es meg menyi lehetne



Kriszti630 írta:


> aludnék


 neha en is



Kriszti630 írta:


> holnap nagy nap lesz


miert is?



Kriszti630 írta:


> mindjárt itt a karácsony is


 ja mer csak 9 honap



fekete93 írta:


> Arra gondolok, hogy jól esne most egy tál gyros


 en a kirantotthust jobban szeretem de egye fene ezt is megennem



poloznik írta:


> Arra hogy milyen érdekes fórumtémák vannak itt...


 sok az erdekes de lehetne uj temakat is nyitni



Marcika28 írta:


> Miért kellet nekem fel kelnem 6 órakkor? miért is keltem fel??


 en is utallok koran kellni de megis muszaj



Yumesama írta:


> Finom a csoki amit eszek. Szép az élet.


 es ha ez melle meg masszazs is volna ugy lenne tokeletes



venuszcsillag írta:


> Arra gondolok, hogy mindig attól függ az idő hosszúsága, hogy mit csinálunk éppen.


 az biztos ha valamit csinalsz gyorsan elrepul



ICEMAN72 írta:


> Arra, hogy milyen idő lesz hétvégén.


remelem jo mert utallom a rossz idot


----------



## zsolesz11 (2016 Április 11)

Kriszti630 írta:


> arra gondolok hogy mire gondoljak


csak a legjobbraÁÁ


----------



## zsolesz11 (2016 Április 11)

Kriszti630 írta:


> helló tél


 a nyarat jobban szeretem


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 13)

aludni kéne lassan hajnali 2


----------



## nicebut (2016 Április 18)

Hogy mire gondolok?
Jó lenne újra kint sétálni és hallgatni egy jó könyvet pl. Rejtőt vagy Jókait


----------



## analema (2016 Május 7)

Ma 33 éve halt meg Romhányi József, a mi rímhányónk.

Eszembe is jutott egy nagy kedvencem tőle, nagyon szeretem ezeket a sorokat.

*Romhányi József:Lepketánc*

*Mikor a hernyóból lepke lett,*
*kérkedve repkedett,*
*hogy fényben keringve mind tovább*
*csillogtassa hímporát.*

*A derék kutyának*
*képére mégis kiült az utálat.*
*- Villogj csak fent, te szép féreg;*
*nem lesz nagyobb az értéked!*

*Hernyó maradsz, bár fent keringsz.*
*Nem a szárny szab itt mértéket,*
*hanem a gerinc.*


----------



## analema (2016 Május 30)

"Hello darkness, my old friend,
I've come to talk with you again,
Because a vision softly creeping,
Left its seeds while I was sleeping,
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence."


----------



## Szuszee (2016 Június 1)

Én is állandó tag vagyok, 2009 óta, csak sajnos a 20 hozzászólás nálam is törlődött


----------



## NNTRM (2016 Június 16)

álmos....


----------



## messideco (2016 Június 18)

nem tudok aludni...


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

Hogy végre itt a nyár.


----------



## messideco (2016 Június 24)

Egy finom Heineken sör


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

Pizza?


----------



## MneKata (2016 Július 12)

Kirándulás


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 13)

Talán most majd
Remélem.
Az ember amíg él remél
mert úgy més sosem volt
Hogy valahogy ne lett volna
Azt gondolom, most.
Hogy gyorsan műlik az idő.
és pontosan most kezdődik...
életem hátralévő része
ezért minden pillanatot
maximálisan ki kell élvezni!
"Csak semmi pánik"
írja a mocsok...
azért csak elmegy minden beírás.
És magasról teszek, az érvek ellen vitatkozni nem tudó
sunnyogva visszavonuló eMBEREKRE
Na még kettő. és....
Tévedtem, még mindíg 18 már 3 bejegyzés óta.
Tehetnének egy számolni (összeadni) tudó programot ide!!


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Csakis az kedves nekünk igazán, amit félünk elveszíteni.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Mindent csak magunkra vonatkoztatva tudunk szeretni.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Próbálj, ne sikeres, hanem értékes emberré válni.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

...goromba embernek ritkán van epéje.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

A pillanatok öregítenek, nem az évek.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Ha nem tudod, hová tartasz, mindén út megfelel.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

A munka az egyetlen, ami értelmet ad az életnek.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Nem a halál rossz, hanem a halál közeledte.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

A bizonytalanság az egyik leghatékonyabb ösztönző erő ezen a földön.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Az emberi hülyeség határtalan.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Nem aggódom az adósságom miatt. Elég nagy ahhoz, hogy tudjon magára
vigyázni.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Javulni látom a dolgokat. Lehet, hogy valami fölött átsiklottam?


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Szerintem minden ember értelmes, aki egyetért velem.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Engem nem lehet elképzelni, engem ki kell próbálni!


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Szeretném én az operát, ha nem volna benne az az éneklés.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

A bánatomat italba akartam fojtani, de tud úszni az a bestia.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

A legnagyobb problémám az, hogy a hülyeségem akaraterővel párosul.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

A legnagyobb problémám az, hogy a hülyeségem akaraterővel párosul.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

A szerénység az a művészet, hogy mások jöjjenek rá, milyen fontos vagyok.


----------



## Lucky Luc (2016 Szeptember 16)

Nem szoktam vajas kenyeret kenni. Nálam az már főzésnek számít!


----------



## Piti Sándor (2016 Szeptember 17)

Arra gondolok,hogy holnap lehet megyek egy kicsit angyalkásat játszani 
Ma egész nap esett az "eső",de fent 3000 m körül szép havas minden...


----------



## Bejus25 (2016 Október 12)

Egy jó csésze habos kakaóra.
Mindjárt iszom is egyet.


----------



## mulatos imi (2016 Október 18)

Neo32 írta:


> Hát elég szomorú, hogy egyre több embernek kell elhagynia ezt a gyönyörű országot, egyre kevesebb azon emberek száma akik itthon tisztességesen meg tudnak élni, és élni is tudnak belőle.


ha megfizetnek az ember itt nem menne kulfoldre


----------



## Norkika18 (2016 November 20)

Mikor lesz már nyár.


----------



## spring3 (2017 Március 19)

A


----------



## analema (2017 Március 26)

A Lopott idő megy a SuperTV2-n és még mindig jó film.


----------



## *Rima (2017 Március 26)

analema írta:


> A Lopott idő megy a SuperTV2-n és még mindig jó film.


akar a mai valosag


----------



## H.Timea (2017 Április 10)

Úgy érzem minden a lehető legjobban alakul


----------



## H.Timea (2017 Április 10)

Ez egy szuper nap volt


----------



## H.Timea (2017 Április 10)

Jó idő, vidámság


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Reggeliznem kellene mert morog a poci, csak nem dontottem meg el hogy mit reggelizzek, sajtos tejfolos langost fokhagymasan, vagy csipos kolbaszos sajtos rantottat.


----------



## Steery (2017 Április 23)

Arra gondolok hogy tanulnom kéne a holnapi dogára.


----------



## analema (2017 Április 23)

A Pofa be!(Tais-toi!) sokadjára is sírva nevetős film számomra  Szuper alakításokkal tele


----------



## Grandilkó (2017 Május 17)

A barátságra! Olyan sokféle lehet ... 
Azon viszont sokszor elgondolkodom, létezik-e igaz barát?


----------



## Fairytale23 (2017 Május 24)

Bárcsak lenne már vége a munkaidőnek


----------



## Drobni László (2017 Június 23)

Nagyon meleg van jó lenne egy kis zápor


----------



## takaba (2017 Július 19)

Arra gondolok, hogy sokkal boldogabb lennék, ha lenne egy olyan helyes kis házam, ahol csendben, békében tudnék dolgozni. Mert a mostani lakásom nagyon jó, csak zajos - és éppen az előbb hangoskodtak emberek odakint, pedig már majdnem éjfél.


----------



## tipasa (2017 Augusztus 9)

vége a napnak Ma még volt árnyékom


----------



## pitti (2017 Augusztus 10)

0livia írta:


> Reggeliznem kellene mert morog a poci, csak nem dontottem meg el hogy mit reggelizzek, sajtos tejfolos langost fokhagymasan, vagy csipos kolbaszos sajtos rantottat.


Na vazze most feladtad a lecket! 
Sok gondolkodas utan talan a kolbaszos rantotta mellett dontenek.


----------



## kdóra25 (2017 Augusztus 30)

Arra gondolok, milyen jó lenne ilyen szép időben inkább a szabadban lenni, mint a munkában a négy fal között.


----------



## Dylan D. Tides (2017 Október 2)

Indulnom kell dolgozni...


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 Október 7)

Álmomban két macska voltam, és magammal játszottam.


----------



## analema (2017 Október 7)

A Lopott időt nézem, ez még mindig nagyszerű film.
Ráadásul örök emlékeket vésett be.


----------



## millingman (2017 Október 12)

E-magtól soha nem rendelek tv-t


----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 17)

Amikor anyám

tenger volt, megismertem

a boldogságot

*Ha nem érzel magadban szeretetet embertársaid iránt, akkor ülj csendesen, foglalkozzál a magad dolgával, amivel akarsz, csak az emberekkel ne.
Lev Tolsztoj *

*Aki viszonozza a gyűlöletet, az legyőzetett.
Ancsel Éva *



millingman írta:


> E-magtól soha nem rendelek tv-t


én még harisnyát se



pitti írta:


> Na vazze most feladtad a lecket!
> Sok gondolkodas utan talan a kolbaszos rantotta mellett dontenek.


valaki nekem is főzhetne

mondjuk egy máglyarakást


----------



## Miklián Istvánné (2017 November 19)

Ella03 írta:


> Amikor anyám
> 
> tenger volt, megismertem
> 
> ...



Reggel van, még fel sem keltem rendesen és ide ültem a gép elé, hiba volt hisz ki fog főzni ha én csak olvasgatok? Gyümölcs leves, hagymás rostélyos krumplival . Ki éhes? Én egyre inkább!


----------



## 0livia (2017 November 19)

Parizsra gondolok, jo volt az a ket het amit kint toltottem (persze munkaval) es tovabb gondolva, felmerult bennem hogy meg kellene tanulni fransziaul, mert tetszik az orszag. Viszont londonban elek 9 eve, hebe hoba fagyba sarba magyarorszagon is mint eppen most. Mivel van ez a brexit dolog, ezert elgondolkodtam azon, hogy lehet meg kellene igenyelnem az allampolgarsagot. Az elet nagy dolgai, es most megyek veszek harisnyat


----------



## bozsikanni (2018 Január 1)

Boldog Új évet kívánok mindenkinek!

Nagy sétát teszek a közeli parkban!

Éppen itt az ideje a lencse megfőzésének.


----------



## Balog Vince (2018 Január 2)

Hogy lehetne pénzt csinálni!


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 21)

Mikor fogok tudni végre letölteni.


----------



## vica117 (2018 Január 26)

Arra gondolok, hogy le kellene pihennem, de fekve gyötör a köhögés, inkább még itt lógok, de lassan leesik a fejem.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Január 26)

vica117 írta:


> Arra gondolok, hogy le kellene pihennem, de fekve gyötör a köhögés, inkább még itt lógok, de lassan leesik a fejem.


Jobbulást kívánok!


----------



## MihalyNandor (2018 Január 30)

lefekvesre


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

Megint mennem kell éjszakára dolgozni. Hogyan fogom kibírni reggelig ébren és persze még dolgozni is kell ,tegnap meg nappali műszakban dolgoztam 12 órát. Már csak aludni járok haza.Hétfőn megint...


----------



## Janos Homonai (2018 Február 24)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Megint mennem kell éjszakára dolgozni. Hogyan fogom kibírni reggelig ébren és persze még dolgozni is kell ,tegnap meg nappali műszakban dolgoztam 12 órát. Már csak aludni járok haza.Hétfőn megint...



Elég húzós műszakbeosztás... Talán egészségügy?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 24)

Janos Homonai írta:


> Elég húzós műszakbeosztás... Talán egészségügy?


talált,süllyed. Ja,most meg fordítva. Reggel jöttem haza,holnap hajnalban megint indulok...
Tudod, csak mosolyogni kell és örülni, hogy még föl tud állni az ember és végig bírja csinálni


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Most eppen arra gondolok hogy milyen jo lenne mar otthon s nem az irodaban ulni szombat delutan


----------



## huztimar (2018 Március 16)

Nagyon tetszet Messi tegnapi teljesítménye.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Március 16)

huztimar írta:


> Nagyon tetszet Messi tegnapi teljesítménye.


Ennyi, hozzászólás gyűjtésre ha gondolod küldök linket!


----------



## szaszi008 (2018 Április 29)

szép időre

gyertyás vacsorára


----------



## tipasa (2018 Április 29)

varázsdoboz írta:


> talált,süllyed. Ja,most meg fordítva. Reggel jöttem haza,holnap hajnalban megint indulok...
> Tudod, csak mosolyogni kell és örülni, hogy még föl tud állni az ember és végig bírja csinálni


erős vagy menni fog


----------



## em1998 (2018 Június 2)

Elegem van már az esőből.


----------



## sanctieri (2018 Június 27)

Hogy folyton milyen almos vagyok.
Hogy a matek szep.
Hogy remelem holnap is eszlelek vkinel Thomas Mann konyvet.


----------



## Hekate (2018 Június 27)

egy nagy szelet oroszkrém tortára, egy gesztenye pürére, egy nagy tábla kézműves csokira.


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

VAKÁCIÓ!


----------



## sanctieri (2018 Június 28)

Hogy cipot vegyek vagy fulhallgatot...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

sanctieri írta:


> Hogy cipot vegyek vagy fulhallgatot...


Utóbbit


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Június 28)

sanctieri írta:


> Hogy cipot vegyek vagy fulhallgatot...


Sznobizmus fuggvenye....
Sokak szerint mezitlab zenet hallgatni szentsegtores


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

Szegény Zuluk...


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Szegény Zuluk...


Ok nem hallgatjak, hanem tancolnak ra!
Aki tancolt mar 20 centis sarkuu cipoben szerintem tokeletesen megerti a Zulukat


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

Jó, értem. Mielőtt beülsz zenét hallgatni a fotelba fej(fül)hallgatóval, felhúzod a kalucsnit, hogy ne légy szentségtörő...​


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Jó, értem. Mielőtt beülsz zenét hallgatni a fotelba fej(fül)hallgatóval, felhúzod a kalucsnit, hogy ne légy szentségtörő...​


Nem en, hanem a sznobok.
Kozben lapozgatjak a partiturat, es mig en kint szunetben probalok magamhoz terni, addig ok megvitatjak, hogy a karmester szerintuk sietett, mert Karajannal ez a tetel 14 perc56 masodperc, es a kadenciat nem hansulyozta elegge a szolista.

Ja es mindezt kalucsniban, es nyakkendot kotve


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

eddy56 írta:


> Nem en, hanem a sznobok.
> Kozben lapozgatjak a partiturat, es mig en kint szunetben probalok magamhoz terni, addig ok megvitatjak, hogy a karmester szerintuk sietett, mert Karajannal ez a tetel 14 perc56 masodperc, es a kadenciat nem hansulyozta elegge a szolista.
> 
> Ja es mindezt kalucsniban, es nyakkendot kotve


Most arra gondolok, hogy a Némó rajzfilmből Te lehetnél a fehęr madár...


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Most arra gondolok, hogy a Némó rajzfilmből Te lehetnél a fehęr madár...


Na azt pont nem lattam.
A fehér madár egy borzasztoan bamba, es folyamatosan okoskodo joszag benne?
Mert akkor stimmel


----------



## lochhausen (2018 Július 14)

Arra gondolok,hogy tudnám megszerezni a hiányzó hozzászólásokat.

Arra gondolok,hogy remélem jól írom a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 14)

lochhausen írta:


> Arra gondolok,hogy remélem jól írom a hozzászólásokat.


Ügyes vagy Lochausen, megy ez neked!
Veled örülünk, ha sikerül mind a 20.


----------



## kerteszcsuti (2018 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok! 1000+1 napja nem jártam erre. Minden megváltozott, de remélem, a hangulat a régi! Szerettem volna bemenni a chatbe, de nem találom. Kérhetnék segítséget?


----------



## Pex123 (2018 Szeptember 19)

Egy sonkás pizza jó lenne..


----------



## Pechtinger Edit (2018 Október 11)

Neo32 írta:


> Arra, hogy ha az unalom fájna én már ordítanék!


Szép az élet!


----------



## Erdem Éva (2018 Október 11)

Nagyon fáj a torkom


----------



## Mamzyka (2018 Október 11)

Én meg arra, hogy teljesen új tag vagyok itt, és elhatároztam, hogy mindenáron jól fogom itt érezni magam.

Ha a macska macskát eszik, akkor is :-D

Ezer éve nem voltam tagja ilyen beszélgetős közösségnek. Mikor az ember elmegy munkába....hazamegy, házimunka, pihenés. És már ágy, alvás, és nem beszélgettél egy jóízűt senkivel sem - a családodat kivéve; erre most remélem lesz lehetőségem.


----------



## sanctieri (2018 Október 16)

Hogy robotként élek.


----------



## sanctieri (2018 Október 29)

Hogy leállt az Eurowings checkinje(


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

Arra

hogy

minél

előbb

elérjem

a


----------



## lilaakac8891 (2018 November 5)

Azt kívánom hogy az Őrzőim továbbra is segítsenek nekem meggyógyulni a Szeretetükkel amit köszönök mert mellettem állnak mindenben és nagyon szeretjük egymást Kérlek SegítsetekKöszönöm:Lila


----------



## aviik (2018 November 15)

Egy ismerősöm hozzászólt egy felhős képemhez, amit nem tudok értelmezni "dúl... döc-döc." Egyelőre nem tudom értelmezni


----------



## sanctieri (2018 November 21)

egy kidőlt szekrényre kicsúszott a sínről az ajataja...


----------



## takaba (2018 November 25)

Arra gondolok, hogyan tudnék csillagokat és hópelyheket kivetíteni a falra az irányfényes mennyezeti lámpámmal. *__*


----------



## Holdharmat (2018 November 26)

Arra gondolok, hogy kettőt pislogunk és nyakunkon a karácsony, én meg még el sem gondolkoztam a karácsonyi ajándékok - karácsonyi vacsora menüsor dolgokon ... a beszerzésről nem is beszélve  
Amiről az jutott eszembe, hogy mennyivel jobbak voltak a gyerekkori ünnepek. Lerendeztek minket egy kis naranccsal-dióval, bejglivel némi szalon cukorral meg esetleg egy új pizsamával xD Nem az ajándék adta a hangulatot, hanem a család és az együtt töltött idő. 
Manapság jó ha eljutunk addig, hogy egyáltalán meg legyen a karácsonyi hangulatunk, a meghitt családi hangulat már luxus. Mondjuk nem csodálkozom. A régi gyerekkori karácsonyra gondolva a fenyőfa illata és nagymamám konyhájának édes sütemény illata jut eszembe, nagypapám aki a kályha mellett "fémakasztócskákat" szerel a szaloncukrokra. 
E helyett mi van manapság? Műfenyő, bolti bejgli, és nem rakunk szaloncukrot a fára, mert az olyan retróóó  
Tegnap előtt már próbáltam gondolkozni, hogy kit mivel lepjek meg karácsony alkalmából, szeretek olyan ajándékot adni, ami tényleg hasznos ha nem is az év 365 napján, de azért szerves részét képezni az ember életének. (persze azért itt nem egy izzadásgátló dezodorra gondolok ) Nem jártam sok sikerrel inkább úgy mondanám a "brainstorming" nagyon elmaradt, de lassan meg fogalmazódik bennem, hogy:
Mi lenne ha ebben az évben felvetném az "antiajándékozás" fogalmát a családnak? 
Az első gondolat, ami be villant ahogy nővérem meg kérdi: Mi van hugi lemaradtál az összes Black Friday akcóról... "muhahaha" ? 
Aztán pedig az a kép, ahogy a megbeszéltek alapján tartom magam az antiajándék ötletemhez, de mindenki más azt hitte, hogy viccelek... és betemet az ajándék halmaz, ami közepén-alatt lesütött szemekkel nézek és szégyenlem magam, hogy hát én... öö.. izé... khm boldog karácsonyt az ideig ajándékotok nem más mint: *ÉN*  (és még jó, hogy tettem egy masnit reggel a hajamba, így hihető az álcám )
Nos kezd hosszú lenni ez az elmetérkép, pedig az egész kb 0,2 mp alatt futott végig az agyamon, úgyhogy elvonulok tovább morfondírozom az ideig karácsonyi borzalmakon  Búcsúzóul egy kis karácsonyi kedvcsináló


----------



## Hekate (2018 November 26)

Holdharmat írta:


> Mi lenne ha ebben az évben felvetném az "antiajándékozás" fogalmát a családnak?



Pontosan így jártam tavaly, ahogy itt leírtad. Nagyon kellemetlen volt. Még jó, hogy készültem a váratlan vendégekre, és volt itthon pár extra csoki, és már a szilveszteri pezsgő is a garázsban volt, úgyhogy azért valamit csak tudtam prezentálni.

Nem tudom, mit csináljak az idén. Mert ugye tavaly megbeszéltük, hogy csak a gyerekek...
Akkor csak én nem vettem ajándékot a felnőtteknek.
Most akkor az idén? Most meg csak én veszek? Elég kellemetlen szitu mindenképpen.


----------



## Holdharmat (2018 November 26)

Na tessék, akkor nem alaptalan a gyanúm, azt hiszem elvetem ezt az ötletet ha már te is ilyen szerencsétlenül jártál...  
Nem gondolkodom ezen, bízok az instant meg világosodás csodájában még 1-2 hétig. Úgyis jellemző rám az utolsó pillanatban kapkodás és rohangálás össze vissza, mint a levágott fejű csirke sztereotípia 
Addig kigondolom az ünnepi menüt. Mondjuk itt is van 2 féle ötletem  Rendhagyó és klasszikus azaz: halászlé-töltött káposzta vs töltött pulyka-sült zöldségek-áfonyamártás 
Kinél mi ilyenkor a menü?


----------



## Mamzyka (2018 December 23)

Nekem óriási szerencsém van, mivel a férjem szakács, így ő szokott - és az idén is fog - főzni. A bejglisütés is az ő reszortja, de a többi süti a mienk. A lányaimmal szoktunk ügyködni. Amit mindig alkotnak a lányok, az a kókusztekercs, és a fiam kívánságára a sajtos pogácsa. Ez utóbbiból két kiló is elfogy alig 24 óra alatt. 
A halászlé helyett (nálunk senki se eszi meg) húsleves van, rántott szelet, töltött káposzta....


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Holnap Szilveszter, mindenki mulasson jól!


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Február 9)

Lehetne már tavasz


----------



## 0livia (2019 Február 10)

megjott a fizu 160 brutto, albi kifizetve, szamlak kifizetve, berlet megveve, es jovo honap 10 ig 20 ezret kell beosztani a kovetkezo fizuig, nem tudok felre rakni se nyugdijra se megtakaritani nem tudok szoval ugy erzem megint el kell mennem az orszagbol. Amugy a nyar johetne mar


----------



## silverfuture (2019 Március 15)

Arra gondolok, hogy ha elkészült a padlizsánkrém, mennyire jól bereggelizek majd


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

Az élet szép pillanataira.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Július 6)

Arra, hogy miért ott vagyok ahol...és miért nem ott ahol szeretnék.


----------



## nekem181 (2019 Július 16)

AZ jutott eszembe,hogy éhes vagyok


----------



## tejbe-vajba (2019 Augusztus 12)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki,mint amelyik nincs áram alatt.Csak más a fogása.

Az egyik szomszédom véleménye szerint több férfi hagyná ott a családját ha tudná hogyan kell összecsomagolni.


----------



## jmari (2019 Augusztus 16)

Fáradt vagyok, mindjárt megyek aludni


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

Rég jártam itt


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

Megint hozzá kell szólni.


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

20 x


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

Dühítő


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

Ősz van...


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

*Petőfi Sándor: Szeptember végén*


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## vimavi (2019 Szeptember 23)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.

Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár

S még benne virít az egész kikelet,

De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...

Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!

Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,

Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?

Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre

Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?

Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 11)

Álmos vagyok


----------



## tipasa (2019 November 18)

egy jó alvás Az bizony jó lenne


----------



## tipasa (2019 November 18)

holnap dolog van fellőtték a pizsamát


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 19)

szép napot mindenkinek 

Nemsokára ebédszünet...


----------



## Ridita (2019 December 20)

Nem tudjátok, hogy mi baj van a keresővel? Semmit sem találok. Népszerű szerzők nevére 0 találat, egy adott fórumon belül sem találok semmit olyan kulcsszóra, ami gyakran szerepel benne, konkrétan láttam is a hozzászólások közt.


----------



## Kakuszi Krisztián (2019 December 25)

Bárcsak ne kellene dolgoznom a két ünnep között


----------



## péter zsoltika (2019 December 27)

vimavi írta:


> Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


arra sajnos várhatunk


----------



## tipasa (2020 Január 1)

mikkor jelentkezik a lányom A Kalahári sivatagba nincs NET


----------



## Kuroneko9 (2020 Január 4)

Egy jó könyvet olvasok.


----------



## Ivarga Ágnes (2020 Január 6)

arra gondolok,hogy a pohár félig teli vagy üres?


----------



## péter zsoltika (2020 Január 11)

a tavaszra gondolok, jó lenne pecázni


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 16)

A tyúk és a tojás korának problémája jár a fejemben...


----------



## deciso (2020 Január 16)

Fmr írta:


> A tyúk és a tojás korának problémája jár a fejemben...


A tyúk és a tojás ül a pszichológiai rendelő várójában. Nyílik az ajtó kijön az asszisztens, rájuk néz, majd megszólal:
- Melyikük volt előbb?
Mire azok ketten:
- Na elmész a p***ába...


----------



## Almási Gréta (2020 Február 10)

Hol találok közlekedési feladatokat a kisgyerekeknek?


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Végre itt a hétvége, és lehet kézilabdát nézni a tv-ben. Remélem jobb lesz, mint hétközben, mert az nagy nulla volt.


----------



## szurka (2020 Május 18)

Mikor lesz már olyan meleg a Velencei tó, hogy mehessek úszni.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2020 Június 5)

Reggeli kávé és cigi mellett arra gondolok, beszélgetni kellene...de kivel, miről?
Nos, szemelgetek a múlt írásaiban amikor egy kedves karácsonyi rajzot látok.
Fölrémlik bennem, mintha tegnap lett volna karácsony, pedig az év felénél járunk.
Letöltöttem a képet....elő kéne vennem a színes ceruzákat és a nyár közepén karácsonyt rajzolni.
Békét hozhat, mert úgy tűnik az idei nyáron nem sokat fog pörögni a színes csíkos strandlabda.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2020 Június 5)




----------



## Pozsonyi Krisztina (2020 Június 18)

Arra, hogy könyveket szeretnék letölteni


----------



## Monikabb (2020 Július 21)

Arra gondolok, hogy most jobb lenne a strandon lenni, mint dolgozni.....


----------



## sanctieri (2020 Július 21)

Hogy a gepben a motor olyan, mint bennunk a sziv. (kaptam egy ilyen polot)

Enyem lenne a vilag, ha tudnek gepkocsit vezetni ( 15 eve van jogsim, de azota nem vezettem).

Faraszto nap lesz ez is, de tul kell elni.

Mivel lehet kuzdeni a depresszio ellen es hogyan lehet masoknak is sgeiteni.

Hogy meg fogom vasarolni a Philip K. Dick osszest, o a kedvenc irom.

Nehezen megy a manga olvasas, erofeszitest igenyel a kepek ertelmezese, agytorna.

Hogy nagyitoval konyebb-e mangat olvasni ( ki is probalom).

Hogy milyen jo dolog a spotify

Hogy alomnaplot fogok vezetni.Freud szerint kiralyi ut a tudattalan fele

Mikor fogom latni legkozelebb edesanyamat.

Hogy milyen finom (hazai izeket idezo) kovaszos uborkat vasaroltam a torok uzletben.


----------



## Monikabb (2020 Július 22)

Jó lenne valamit olvasni


----------



## móricz márk (2020 Augusztus 2)

jóra


----------



## b.sanya (2020 Augusztus 17)

mikor leszek tag


----------



## Vág Gábor (2020 Szeptember 6)

Hogy igazan dietazni kellene es ma csak zoldseget meg gyümölcsöt enni, aztan majd kiderul, sikerul e...


----------



## Frappáns (2020 Október 6)

Hogy össze tudok e hozni 20 hozzászólást úgy, hogy mindegyik a témához passzoljon


----------



## Wattica (2020 November 11)

Arra gondolok, hogy mennyi minden van a világon amit azért nem fogunk megismerni, mert nem vagyunk elég bátrak hozzá. Nem merünk nagyot álmodni, vagy csupán csak egy bizonyos lépést meglépni.


----------



## Pex123 (2020 November 20)

Hogy ideje lenne enni valamit


----------



## zidra19 (2021 Január 6)

Nagy Sándor utolsó kívánsága
Egy feljegyzés szerint az uralkodó a halálos ágyához hívatta tábornokait, és elmondta utolsó kívánságait.
- Először is: a legjobb gyógyítók, leghíresebb orvosok kísérjék a koporsómat.
- Másodszor: A temetőbe vezető úton szórjátok el aranyaimat, kincseimet, mindazt az értéket és drágaságot, melyet életem során gyűjtöttem.
- Harmadszor: a koporsóból lógassátok ki a kezemet, hogy mindenki láthassa még egyszer.
A legfőbb tábornok megütközve hallgatta a kéréseket, majd tisztelettel, halkan, kérte az uralkodót, hogy adjon ezekre szokatlan kérésekre magyarázatot.
- Azért akarom, hogy a legjobb orvosok kísérjenek utolsó utamon, hogy szembenézhessen mindenki a halál igazi arcával, amit ezeknek a nagytekintélyű embereknek sem áll hatalmukban meggyógyítani.
- Szórjátok a földre kincseimet, hogy mindenki lássa, hogy az anyagi jólét, amit itt a Földön szereztünk, itt is marad. A túlvilágra semmit sem vihet magával senki
- És végül azért akarom, hogy lássátok ahogy kihűlt ujjaim között fúj a szél, hogy az emberek megértsék a legfontosabbat. Üres kézzel jövünk a világra és üres kézzel távozunk innét, miután a legértékesebb kincsünk, az időnk elfogyott. Az IDŐ A LEGÉRTÉKESEBB KINCS, mert ennek mennyisége korlátozott. Több vagyont, jólétet, bármit meg tudunk venni, szerezni, rabolni, de több ideje a királyoknak sem lehet...
Ha valakinek adjuk az időnket, akkor életünk egy részét adjuk, amit soha nem kapunk többé vissza. Így ez a legértékesebb.

A kórházban, egy asszony érezte, hogy meg fog halni. Hirtelen minden nagyon könnyű lett számára, egy láthatatlan erő felrepítette az égbe és ott állt egy kapu előtt. Egy láthatatlan hang megkérdezte:
- Ki vagy te?
- Az elöljárósági titkár felesége.
- Nem azt kérdeztem, ki a férjed, hanem azt, hogy ki vagy te?
- Két fiú és egy leány anyja.
- Nem azt kérdezem, kinek vagy az anyja, hanem azt, hogy ki vagy te?
- Egész életemben dolgoztam, könyvtáros vagyok.
- Nem a szakmádra vagyok kíváncsi, hanem arra, ki vagy te?
- Mindig is vallásos voltam.
- Mondom, nem ez érdekel, mit hiszel, hanem ki vagy te?
- Segítettem a szegényeken, támogattam az árvaházat...
- Nem az érdekel, mit tettél, hanem az, hogy ki vagy?
Az asszony nagyon, de nagyon kétségbeesett és szomorú lett, hogy nem tudja megadni a választ. Megbukott élete nagy vizsgáján, és mikor magához tért, ismét ott találta magát a kórházi ágyán. Lassan felépült, és elhatározta, hogy utánajár élete legfontosabb kérdésének megválaszolásához. Megváltozott az élete. A feladat az, hogy legyünk, de nem az, hogy senkik, vagy valakik, hogy mások által definiálhassuk meg azt, amit magunk még nem tudunk. A választ a függőségektől és az elvárásoktól való megszabadulás hozhatja meg.

A Te igazságod talán más ember számára nem igaz, vagy csak részben az. Élt egyszer régen egy kis faluban hat vak ember. Nem látták soha a napvilágot, így a tárgyakról, élőlényekről, a körülöttük lévő világról is csak többi érzékszervük alapján alakították ki saját képüket. Egy napon egy elefántot hoztak eléjük, és megkérdezték, hogyan is nézhet ki szerintük. Odamentek hát a hatalmas állathoz, és mindannyian megérintették.
„Nahát! Az elefánt olyan, mint egy oszlop.” – szólalt meg egyikük, aki az állat lábát tapogatta meg.
„Nem, nem, inkább olyan, mint egy kötél.” – mondta a másik, aki a farkát fogta.
„Szerintem inkább olyan, mint egy vastag faág.” – szólt a harmadik, aki az agyarát tapogatta.
„Nincs igazatok, az elefánt úgy néz ki, mint egy hatalmas legyező.” – állapította meg a negyedik, aki az állat fülét fogdosta.
„Dehogy! Az elefánt olyan, mint egy nagy fal.” – szólalt meg az ötödik vak ember, miközben az elefánt oldalát tapogatta.
„Szerintem viszont mindannyian tévedtek, mert az elefánt cső alakú.” – vélte a hatodik, aki épp az ormányát fogta.
Amit a vak emberek nem értettek meg, az az, hogy míg az igazságot keresték mindannyian, annak csak egy-egy részletét ismerték meg, és az alapján alkották meg véleményüket.

Öreg bölcs üldögélt a Korinthoszba vezető út szélén. A városba igyekvő idegen rövid pihenőt tartva beszédbe elegyedett vele:
– Milyenek itt az emberek? – tudakolódta.
– Hová valósi vagy? – kérdezett vissza az öreg bölcs.
– Athéni vagyok.
– És felétek milyen nép lakik? – kérdezett tovább az öreg.
– Hát tudod, rettenetes társaság! Mind csaló, lézengő, lusta és önző. Ezért is jöttem el onnan.
– Nincs szerencséd! Korinthoszban sem jobb a helyzet. Itt is csupa csalóval és lézengővel, lusta és önző emberrel fogsz találkozni. – mondta az öreg.
A vándor búsan folytatta útját.
Nem sokkal később újabb idegen állt meg az öreg bölcs előtt. Őt is az érdekelte, hogy milyen emberek laknak Korinthoszban. A véletlen úgy hozta, hogy ő is Athénből jött. Neki is feltette az öreg bölcs a kérdést, hogy ott milyenek az emberek.
– Nagyszerű emberek élnek ott! Barátságosak, segítőkészek és nagyon becsületesek! – válaszolta nem kis büszkeséggel az utas.
– Nagy szerencséd van! Korinthoszban is ugyanilyen nagyszerű emberekre találsz majd! – mondta az öreg bölcs.
A vándor vidáman fütyörészve folytatta útját a város felé.
A két beszélgetést végighallgatta egy fiatalember, aki gyakran időzött az öreg bölcs társaságában. Felháborodottan jegyezte meg:
– Nagyot csalódtam benned! Sose hittem volna, hogy te is ennyire kétszínű vagy!
Az öreg bölcs mosolyogva csillapította:
– Tévedsz, fiatal barátom. Tudod, a világ a szívünkben tükröződik. Akinek a szíve gyanúval van tele, az mindenhol csalókkal fog találkozni. De akinek a szívét jóindulat tölti el, az a világon mindenhol barátságos emberekre talál.

Az igazi szeretetet nem adjuk vagy kapjuk, az van.

"Rosszindulatú emberek mindig is voltak és lesznek, akik saját nyomorúságukat kivetítik rád és ítélkeznek feletted. Akkor mondhatod magadat igazán szabadnak, amikor füleid már nem őket hallják, hanem szíved hangjára figyelnek..."

"A gyerekkori ruháidat nem hordod már. A gyerekkori gátló hiedelmeidet miért hordanád? Szorítanak, kényelmetlenek és rég kimentek a divatból. Itt az ideje, hogy új, testhez álló hiedelmeket szabj magadra. Olyanokat amelyekben jól érzed magad. Csak rajtad múlik, hogy felnőttként is a gyerekcuccaidban járkálsz-e, vagy a hozzád méltó elegáns, kényelmes viseletű hiedelemcuccokban."
- Abraham-Hicks

Minél kevésbé érdekel, hogy mit gondolnak rólad az emberek, annál boldogabb leszel.

Ha azt hiszed, minden valaki másnak a hibája, akkor sokat fogsz szenvedni. Majd amikor megérted, hogy minden belőled indul ki, akkor fogsz békére és örömre lelni.

"Ha őszintén vágysz a boldogságra,
tanulj meg uralkodni a gondolataidon."
Müller Péter


----------



## zidra19 (2021 Január 6)




----------



## zidra19 (2021 Január 6)




----------



## zidra19 (2021 Január 6)




----------



## zidra19 (2021 Január 6)

“Amikor egy ember egy másikat becsmérel, akkor valójában annyi történik, hogy tükröt kapott azokhoz az eleve benne lévő sérelmekhez, megdolgozandó minőségekhez, amelyeket a másik által megláthat. Ezeket a belső minőségeket, sérüléseket neki, magának kell megtisztítania, kioldania. Mindenkiben csak az jön fel, ami eleve benne volt és amivel egyénileg dolga van.
A szív békéjét mindenki önmagának teremti meg.
Aki önmagával békében él, az csak önmaga belső világának rendjével foglalatoskodik és aki odabenn rendezett, az békében él a világgal is. “
Zentai Anna

"Ha nem beszélsz azzal, akivel pedig szót lehetne érteni, veszni hagytál egy embert. Ha pedig beszélsz azzal, akivel nem lehet szót érteni, elvesztegetted szavaidat. Az okos ember sem az embereket nem hagyja veszni, sem a szavait nem vesztegeti el."
Konfuciusz

"Ne hajolj meg a sors előtt, csak azért, mert az úgy kívánja. Célod van, s aki ismeri a célt, merje birtokolni a rávezető eszközöket is.
Ha mégis elgyöngülnél a cél előtt, fordulj a szívedhez tanácsért. Egy kis késlekedés nem árt: ami hamar áll elő, hamar a semmibe vész. Nincs jobb társ az erős szívnél, mely a kellő pillanatban átsegít a bajokon. Élj a szív törvénye szerint!
Akinek célja: a helyes élet - annak eszköze: az emberség. "
Tatiosz

A legboldogabb ember az, aki aggódás nélkül várja a holnapot.
Lucius Annaeus Seneca

Az igazság Istenhez hasonló; nem jelenik meg közvetlenül, csak megnyilvánulásaiból lehet kitalálni.
Goethe

A hiedelmeid, a hozzáállásod és a tetteid teremtik meg a jólétedet - tehát az nem a gazdasági helyzettől függ.

Az emberi lélek mindig növekszik, mindinkább tudatára jut a saját szellemiségének, mindinkább közeledik az Istenhez és tökéletesedik. Akár tudjuk, akár nem, ez a folyamat folyton előrehalad. Ha azonban tudod és akarod azt amit az Isten akar, akkor az életed szabad és örömteljes lesz.
Tolsztoj

Ha az ember felismeri és érzi lelkében az Istent, akkor felismeri és érzi a világ minden emberével való közösséget is.
Tolsztoj

Minél csendesebb vagy, annál többet hallasz.
Ram Dass





*Amikor fáj, figyelj. Az élet próbál neked valamit tanítani.*


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Miért nem tudok a Facebookkal belépni?


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

a sok idő is kevés


----------



## andream67 (2021 December 30)

dühös vagyok, mert valaki feltölrte a fiókom.


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

Nem szeretem ezt a csöpögős, ködös időt.


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

Mondjuk a kánikulát sem.


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

Szívesen mennék kirándulni, de nincs kedvem sarat dagasztani


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

Legalább lehet olvasni


----------



## Mamzyka (2022 November 6)

Hetek óta nagyon be van borulva. De esőből csak tegnap kaptunk pár cseppet. Ez se túl jó. Inkább szakadna le kicsit az ég. A földeknek úgyis kéne.


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

De előbb el kell mosogatnom


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

Mamzyka írta:


> Hetek óta nagyon be van borulva. De esőből csak tegnap kaptunk pár cseppet. Ez se túl jó. Inkább szakadna le kicsit az ég. A földeknek úgyis kéne.


Igen, szükség lenne a csapadékra, de erre szoktam mondani, hogy éjjel essen, amikor többnyire alszunk.


----------



## Mamzyka (2022 November 6)

Én se szeretek bőrig ázni.


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

Mamzyka írta:


> Én se szeretek bőrig ázni.


Főleg, ha széllel jön, akkor az esernyő sem sokat ér.


----------



## Mamzyka (2022 November 6)

Ha már leszakad az ég, én az ablakból szeretem nézni.


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

Hát én is. Én szeretem a vihart is, csak legyek biztonságos helyen. Ilyenkor hallgatom az ég dörgését és valahogy engem elaltat.


----------



## Mamzyka (2022 November 6)

Az összes csapadékfélékben n a legjobban szeretem a havat. Nagy pelyhekben szakad, sötét este van, és nekem meg kedvem lenne odakint állni benne. 
de a meleg szobában, egy forró teával kifele nézni se kutya.


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

A havat én is szeretem, amikor szépen esik. Olyankor általában nincs nagy hideg sem, tisztább a levegő is. Nagyon jól esik olyankor sétálni. Sajnos nálunk ebben már nem sok részünk van. Inkább csak az olvadó, latyakos részében részesülünk.


----------



## Mamzyka (2022 November 6)

Mi lassan azt se tudjuk, mi is az a hó.


----------



## Titti54 (2022 November 6)

Sajnos. Pedig néha jól esne, mert olyankor úgy érzem, hogy kicsit lelassul az élet és ez jót tesz a lelkemnek.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2022 November 12)

Faludy György: Tanuld meg ezt a versemet


----------



## Klarissza525 (Szombat, 15:06)

Rendkívüli módon unatkozom, és ez a rengeteg hír sem segít.


----------



## sanctieri (Vasárnap, 15:22)

Konyveket kene vennem, kevesebb idot toltenem a virtualis terben, eletmodot kene valtoztatnom


----------



## csagoda (Kedd, 21:28)

Hogy csupa jó vár rám, holnap találkozom egy régi baráttal és utána születésnapom lesz...


----------

